# Journal intime d'un (im)posteur



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2003)

_On ne présente plus le Dr Evil dont les recherches sur le Mont Sinaï avaient abouti, au milieu des années 1980, à la découverte d'un onzième commandement écrit par Dieu sur les tables de la loi : « Merde à celui qui le lit ». Outre l'interdiction définitive de s'approcher de tout lieu de culte à moins de cinquante mètres, cette découverte lui apporta une renommée internationale qui permit au savant de poursuivre paisiblement ses travaux dans sa résidence surveillée de Longyearbyen. C'est précisément dans cette charmante bourgade du Nord de l'Europe que le Dr Evil a rencontré xxx (1), posteur anonyme lui-même poursuivi par la mafia vaticane. Mortellement blessé d'un coup de crucifix (2) à l'orteil, le malheureux eut tout juste le temps de confier au chercheur un disque dur au contenu crypté et marqué seulement d'une inscription absconse : « Mackie m'a tuer. » Au terme de plusieurs mois d'un travail patient de décodage des données contenues sur le support magnétique, le Dr Evil est parvenu à reconstituer, fragment par fragment, l'intégralité du texte de ce qui semblait être le journal intime du mystérieux xxx. Avec sa bonhomie et sa gentillesse habituelles, l'illustre savant a accepté  qu'il trouve ici la marque de notre gratitude  de nous confier quelques extraits de ce « journal d'un posteur anonyme », afin que la mémoire de ce dernier soit perpétuée auprès de ses confrères floodeurs et dans l'espoir que l'un deux saura enfin répondre à la question ultime : « Comment peut-on mourir d'un coup donné sur l'orteil, et si oui, pourquoi ? »_

*Mardi 15 janvier 1991.*

Mon cher journal,

Hélène a déboulé ce soir comme une furie. Elle semblait hors d'elle et n'arrivait pas à se calmer. J'ai cru que ça pouvait avoir un rapport avec le fait que son sac à main était en feu, mais, même une fois sous la douche, elle a continué à hurler comme une folle. Je crois qu'Édouard à raison, je devrais faire plus attention à elle. Je ne peux tout de même pas la forcer à la thérapie ! Quoique... Le Docteur Muffon pense qu'un léger traitement préventif assorti d'un internement de quelques semaines pourrait lui faire le plus grand bien. Vraiment, je ne sais plus quoi penser. Je me sens parfois si désemparé, comme le jour où elle a demandé sa main à Mme Lavigne, notre voisine grabataire de 97 ans... Que faire ? La nuit porte conseil dit-on... Si seulement elle pouvait arrêter de dormir avec notre Livret A !

Note 1 : Penser à acheter le lait des chats.
Note 2 : Prendre aussi les journaux. On ne sait vraiment pas ce qui se passe : il y aurait une guerre, on serait fichus de la manquer !

*Mercredi 16 janvier 1991.*

RAS.
Note 1 : Trouver un moyen de se débarasser des chats.
Note 2 : Penser à acheter les journaux plus souvent.

(1) Prononcer « triplex », « troizix » ça fait village armoricain.
(2) Là on ne dit pas le « x » à la fin, bande de nazes !


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

c'est quand même bizarre cette histoire...

quelqu'un m'a planqué mes grenouilles.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ficelle, t'es au courant ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




purééeeee (faite maison sur le zinc), je dois les vnoyer au brésil dans deux jours !!


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Je compte quand même sur toi por le prochain Burgerquizz


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *« Comment peut-on mourir d'un coup donné sur l'orteil, et si oui, pourquoi ? »* 

[/QUOTE]

Lully poste dans le forum ? wahhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

Lully poste dans le forum ? wahhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

encore un Jean-Baptiste ?  ah non !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non, non, non !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si encore vous parliez de Domenico Scarlatti, d'Il Pretre Rosso et Giovanni Baptista Pergolese...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

encore un Jean-Baptiste ?  ah non !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non, non, non !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Que veux tu .. c'etait a la mode a l'epoque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
si encore vous parliez de Domenico Scarlatti, d'Il Pretre Rosso et Giovanni Baptista Pergolese...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Allé pour te faire plaisir : 

Domenico Scarlatti poste dans le forum ? waahhh


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 


Allé pour te faire plaisir : 

Domenico Scarlatti poste dans le forum ? waahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

si Domenico postait, ce serait un floodeur... c quand même le seul type ayant battu Haendel en duel de clavecin.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

La suite, la suite, la suite, la suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment çà le journal ne fait que 2 jours ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2003)

*Le 13 février 1993.*

Mon cher journal,

Quelle joie de te retrouver ! J'ai l'impression de ne t'avoir quitté qu'hier.
Ce matin, Hélène et moi sommes sorti de notre abri souterrain. Nous avons appris avec stupeur que la guerre était finie depuis deux ans... Deux ans ! Nous croyant morts, les parents d'Hélène avaient mis la maison en vente. Je m'explique mieux désormais ce qu'un parfait inconnu faisait dans ma salle de bain.
Quelle délivrance néanmoins ! Deux ans a manger des pâtes, du sucre, de la farine et de l'huile à chaque repas ! Deux ans passés avec cette impression désagréable d'avoir quelqu'un dans le dos (le fait que le couchage d'Hélène ait été à ma tête doit y être pour quelque chose). Mais deux ans de perdus, irrémédiablement... Qu'importe, le cauchemar est enfin fini ! Hélène partagerait sans doute mieux mon enthousiasme sans la lessive de deux années à faire. Il lui faut sans doute aussi un temps de réadaptation. Patience et longueur de temps...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2003)

Deux ans !!! Deux longues années !!! 24 mois ... une infime partie de l'échelle du temps qui ressemblait à plusieurs éternités.
Nous avions oublié jusqu'à la couleur du ciel et la douceur diaphane de cette pluie de printemps...
L'enfer nous semblait loin, si ce n'était cette odeur persistante d'excréments qui nous collait à la peau ! Il faut dire que dès les premiers jours de guerre, la canalisation d'évacuation avait été malencontreusement bouchée par une belette venue y chercher un dernier refuge.
Il nous fut dès lors également impossible de nous débarrasser du cadavre de notre chien, qui, pressé de quitter cette vie indigne se suicida en avalant sa queue ... nous pensâmes bien vite nous en servir en guise de couronne de Noël ... mais l'esprit de Noël avait disparu dans la fumée des explosions et les râles des agonisants.
En désespoir de cause, et étant donné qu'il en avait quatre, nous nous en servîmes pour agrémenter les nôtres (je veux parler des pâtes, bien entendu...!)...
Longtemps, son dernier "wouf" nous poursuivit jusque dans le bruit discret de nos flatulences.
Maintenant, nous étions libres, mais à quel prix ?
Qu'avions nous perdu dans ce trou infâme qui nous servit de terrier durant les hostilités ?
Je serrais ce journal contre ma poitrine ! Je lui avais épargné les derniers outrages en préférant me torcher avec les emballages de chips plutôt que d'utiliser son papier à la fois graineux et moëlleux à souhait...
Ce journal était ma vie, notre vie, et sa destinée serait sans nulle doute peu commune....


----------



## bebert (19 Mars 2003)

Arrrffff !


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Arrrffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Toi aussi t'as changé de trombine ?! mouarff


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2003)

*Samedi 18 septembre 1993.*

Mon cher journal,

Hélène a enfin terminé la lessive. Mais ma chemise hawaïenne est foutue et nous avons beaucoup crié (surtout moi d'ailleurs). Il est vrai que nos rapports se sont sensiblement dégradés depuis le suicide de Pouffy. Les longs mois d'enfermement que nous avons vécu ont laissé des traces et, pour tout dire, ça n'est plus ça au lit depuis qu'elle dort dans la penderie. S'il ne s'agissait que de cela d'ailleurs ! Mais j'ai surtout horreur de cette manie qu'elle a de planquer des paquets de macaronis dans mes chaussettes, sous le prétexte ridicule que : « Et si on doit retourner là-dessous, à qui tu diras merci ? Hein à qui ? »
J'avoue que j'ai de plus en plus de mal à la supporter. Le week-end, aussi souvent que possible, je pars courir pour me détendre un peu. Ça ne me détend pas du tout d'ailleurs car, au bout de 50 mètres, je me rappelle que j'ai horreur de ça. Alors je vais traîner dans un bar pas loin de la maison, « Le Riant Mastroquet », un petit établissement propret où se retrouvent régulièrement les membres de l'association des collectionneurs de vis. C'est incroyable le nombre de vis différentes qu'on peut trouver ! Et je ne parle pas des boulons ! On ne peut pas dire, bien sûr, que ce soit folichon-folichon, mais entre ça et un samedi soir avec Hélène, j'ai dû me rendre à l'évidence qu'on n'en savait jamais assez sur les vis.

La semaine a été assez mouvementé au boulot. Mlle Laburte, en pleine dépression, s'était enfermé à double tour dans les toilettes des hommes. Elle retenait ce pauvre Duvirond en otage dont elle était parvenu à coincer le nez dans son agrafeuse. Elle criait : « N'approchez pas ! N'approchez pas ou je lui cloue le groin au goret ! » « Le goret », c'est comme ça qu'on l'appelle entre nous ce pauvre Duvirond. Mais attention, ça n'a rien à voir avec le physique ! On ne se permettrai pas. C'est juste que sa chaise fait des petits « gruik » quand il s'assoit. Et puis il a vraiment un tête de con, Duvirond.
Bref, on en était là lorsque Lebowsky est arrivé. Lebowsky (« Les beaux skis » qu'on l'appelle), il travaille à la maintenance informatique dans la boite. On ne le voit jamais qu'en cas de pépin, c'est-à-dire un jour sur deux. Il remontait de la machine à café avec Sylviane lorsqu'il a entendu les cris du pauvre Duvirond dont le nez commençait singulièrement à bleuir. Heureusement qu'il était là Lebowsky ! Bon, j'avoue qu'il m'énerve avec son air d'avoir tout vu et sa façon de dire « calmos » à tout bout de champ. Peut-on imaginer un mot plus con que « calmos », sacrebleu ? Toujours est-il que c'est grâce à lui qu'on a pu récupérer Duvirond, et ça n'a pas été sans mal !

(À suivre)


----------



## Yip (19 Mars 2003)

*Mardi 21 septembre 1993*

Mon cher journal,

Bon, son nez a un peu souffert dans l'histoire, mais finalement ça l'a pas tellement changé. En fait, c'est surtout quand Lebowsky a enfoncé la porte du cabinet où ils étaient enfermés qu'il a été abimé. L'agrafeuse ne s'est pas refermée, mais le poignet de Mlle Laburte a subi une torsion et simultanément la porte a appuyé sur la tête de l'agrafeuse. Du coup l'agrafe est ressortie au dessus des narines de Duvirond. Il a maintenant un nez à quatre trous et même avec le pansement, quand il renifle ça fait un bruit bizarre. Mais il souffre surtout quand il doit se moucher et comme on est au mois de septembre et qu'il a une santé fragile son surnom risque de vite devenir "La soupape".

Quand je rentre du boulot, Hélène me fait maintenant une drôle de grimace en me tendant mes charentaises kakis et mon casque au filet de camouflage verni. Je me demande si elle a bien supporté notre isolement et la lecture-reletcure des quelques numéros de Jours de France qui trainaient à la cave. Elle me demande sans arrêt si la Princesse Sikrit de Syldavie va bien épouser le Prince Anton de Bordurie. J'avoue que ça m'agace un peu, j'ai du mal à me concentrer sur la lecture du catalogue de la Manufacture des vis et boulons édité par le fameux conglomérat Blötenglutz-Schirer-Delachnouf, poinçonneurs et visseurs associés.
Je me demande si elle m'a pardonné de les avoir transformés en papier-toilette un jour de diarrhée profuse, ses Jours de France adorés ? Je lui en ai bien acheté des nouveaux dès qu'on est sortis à l'air libre, mais elle m'a dit que ce n'était pas la même chose.

Pour en revenir à l'incident précédent, je crois que le poignet de Mlle Laburte sera ressoudé à peu près en même temps que l'épaule de Lebowsky et ils risquent fort de reprendre le boulot le même jour. Ça promet. Elle est devenue hystérique tellement elle avait mal et a promis de lui faire payer ça très cher avant de tomber dans les vapes. Lebowsky a grommellé quelque chose d'incompréhensible, mais il m'a semblé un peu énervé aussi, chose rare chez lui, et j'ai cru entendre quelque chose comme "godasse", mais je ne suis pas sûr.

(À suivre)


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Un fil qui est bien parti. Encore !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2003)

*Mercredi 29 septembre 1993.*

Mon cher journal,

Hélène a tenté de se suicider. Alors qu'elle était dans son bain, elle a volontairement laissé tomber le sèche-cheveux dans l'eau. Heureusement, elle avait oublié de le brancher. J'ai eu très peur. Je tiens beaucoup à ce petit appareil que ma mère nous avait offert pour notre mariage et j'ai bien cru qu'il était fichu. Mais après l'avoir fait sécher quelques heures au soleil, quel soulagement ce fut d'entendre à nouveau son gai ronron ! Je ne pardonnerai jamais à Hélène ce geste de malveillance. Quoiqu'il en soit, Muffon est passé dans la soirée pour l'examiner. Il a passé près d'une heure avec elle dans la chambre. En sortant de la pièce, il a posé sa main sur mon épaule et il m'a dit : « Mon pauvre vieux... » Puis, avec un sourire narquois et 250 balles en poche, il est reparti sans laisser d'ordonnance. Il m'épate Muffon : trouver la force de sourire dans un moment pareil ! Enfin, j'imagine qu'il en voit bien d'autres.
Je ne m'attendais pas à cette nouvelle crise avec Hélène. La semaine s'était somme toute bien passée. Elle avait été très impressionnée par mon sang-froid lors de « l'affaire Duvirond ». Je n'ai pas cru bon de mentionner le rôle de Lebowsky, quelle ne connaît même pas, et puis, après tout, c'est tout de même moi qui lui ai retiré son agrafe à ce pauvre Duvirond ! Quel ingrat... Quand je pense qu'il m'évite depuis. Il a même poussé des hurlements hystériques quand j'ai voulu lui donner du feu. Le monde est fou.
Bref, sans que rien ne l'annonce, Hélène est de nouveau patraque. Déjà, il y a trois semaines, elle avait essayé d'en finir en respirant le gaz du barbecue, au fond du jardin. Elle a beau être déprimée, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de la trouver très con parfois. Je suis de plus en plus convaincu qu'il faut faire quelque chose, mais j'hésite encore entre la corde et le poison.

*Vendredi 1er novembre 1993.*

Mon cher journal,

J'ai croisé Lebowsky en sortant du boulot. Il avait l'air en forme, bien qu'il porte encore un bandage à l'épaule. Il m'a demandé des nouvelles de la vieille Laburthe et de ce pauvre Duvirond. Comme il n'avait rien à faire et que, pour ma part, je n'étais pas pressé de regagner le domicile conjugal, on est allé boire un verre dans un petit bistrot pas loin. En fait, c'est plutôt un type bien Lebowsky. La seule chose vraiment désagréable, ce sont ses cigarettes, des cigarettes qu'il roule lui-même et qui ont un odeur infecte de foin brûlé. Enfin, ça mis à part, c'est un type bien. Il m'a parlé de sa bourgeoise et de ses deux gamins, de sa passion pour les « bécanes » (c'est comme ça qu'il appelle les ordinateurs) et pour « linternette ». Je n'ai pas bien compris de quoi il s'agissait, mais je crois que c'est une sorte de réseau, comme au bureau, mais avec des filles nues dessus. Ça à l'air un peu compliqué, mais Lebowsky m'a promis de me montrer à l'occasion. Et pourquoi pas ? Ça pourrait me changer un peu des _Jours de France_ qui s'entassent dans le salon. Et la cuisine. Et les chiottes. Putain, quand j'y pense, avec le fric que j'y laisse, je me demande si c'est pas moi qu'il l'ai payé le mariage de la Sikrit de Machin-Chose...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2003)

Sympa ce Levil ! Il m'a payé une chope à la sortie du boulot...ça tombait bien parce que j'étais un peu raide du fait que ma fille m'avait demandé 200 balles à prêter le matin pour se payer une manucure des pieds.
La seule chose qui m'énerve un peu chez lui, c'est sa manie de se balader avec une tonne de vis et de boulons dans les poches - d'abord c'est bruyant, et ensuite, ça le fait ressembler par derrière à un gros hamster qui n'arrive pas à digérer son foin...
En parlant de foin, j'ai remarqué qu'à chaque fois que j'en roulais une, il écarquillait les yeux et me demandait avec inquiétude : "c'est du tabac ???" - je lui répondais alors : "ben non, c'est un vieux pneu que j'ai récupéré et que je découpe en rondelles tous les matins !!!" - Je ne sais pas s'il m'a cru, et peut-être qu'un jour je comprendrais pourquoi j'ai parlé de pneu !!!
On a un peu discuté - il m'a parlé de la guerre et d'Hélène - sûr que ça n'a pas du être rose tous les jours (eu égard aux toilettes bouchées... arrfffff) - il a promis de me la présenter un de ces jours à l'occasion d'une exposition "Jours de France" qu'il compte organiser le mois prochain.
Putain d'épaule qui me fait trop souffrir - ça m'apprendra à me mêler des affaires des autres, déjà que je n'arrive pas à démêler les miennes...
Parfois il est silencieux Levil - il reste là, le regard vague, les yeux dans le vide comme s'il était tailleur (c'est mon jeu de mot préféré !!!) - au boulot, tout le monde l'apprécie parce qu'il a beaucoup souffert et qu'il jette sur les autres un regard mêlé d'indulgence et de compassion.
J'ai remarqué que Huguette Labiche, chargée des achats de fournitures pour les toilettes, ne le laisse pas indifférent - les regards qui se croisent et se décroisent, ça ne trompe pas - le fait aussi qu'il passe aux chiottes 20 fois par jour est un élément que l'on pourrait qualifier de concordant.... surtout s'il y avait du riz à la cantine le midi !
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je pense souvent à Hélène et sans la connaître, je me plais à l'imaginer.
Impossible pour moi de décrire un tant soit peu, celle dont Levil a fait sa compagne d'infortune durant ces 2 longues années....
Aujourd'hui c'est fête à la boîte : Huguette Labiche fête ses 40 ans de "maison" - faut absolument que je trouve un petit cadeau un peu perso - j'avais d'abord pensé à faire "cuivrer" (vous savez, comme les godasses des petits bébés) un rouleau de papier chiottes avec la brosse assortie, mais c'est trop commun et un peu cher pour moi.
Je me suis donc rabattu sur une petite boule remplie d'eau et de neige représentant l'atomium à Bruxelles - c'est discret et personnalisé étant donné que je suis belge - de plus, ça fera bien sur la table à l'entrée des toilettes pour dames.
Ce soir, Levil vient à la maison - seul parce que Hélène participe à une réunion charitable pour les déshérités du quartier (quand j'y pense, elle aurait pu tout aussi bien venir chez moi ... arfff) - ma femme a sorti le cuissot d'opossum réservé pour les grandes occasions et j'ai configuré Linternette pour une démo - j'espère que ma fille restera à la maison pour pédaler (eu égard au générateur que j'ai installé depuis qu'on m'a coupé l'électricité...).
Dommage qu'hélène sera absente......


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2003)

20 heures ! Ma fille a commencé à pédaler pour que la sonnette de la porte d'entrée puisse fonctionner....
Pour nous, c'est un grand jour ! Faut dire que depuis que j'ai été rétrogradé à un poste de maintenance technique (je nettoie les écrans et les claviers...), les amis de longue date ne se bousculent plus chez nous...
La vie coule plutôt comme un égoût que comme un long fleuve tranquille (Hé oui, j'ai certaines références cinématographiques...), et ça nous convient...
On mange des pâtes à sa faim mais pas trop, les enfants sont aux études pour devenir des chômeurs cultivés, et ma femme s'occupe du reste, c'est-à-dire de tout...
Depuis que la guerre en Irak a débuté, et avec quelques voisins, on s'est acheté une radio à piles pour écouter les bombes qui tombent sur Bagdad... question de se dire qu'on a de la chance malgré tout de pouvoir les entendre sans les prendre sur la gueule... ça rassure et ça conforte notre bonheur quotidien.
Peut-être qu'Hélène écoute aussi le ronronnement des missiles en même temps que moi... ça rapproche les gens.
On sonne ! Mon fils endimanché se précipite pour ouvrir : "Bonjour Monsieur Levil" - "Bonjour petit, est-ce que ton papa est là ? - Bien entendu, je suis même très là question de ne pas manquer une occasion de s'amuser...
Je n'avais jamais remarqué qu'il était beau Levil avec son costume à martingale et sa cravate gaufrée agrémentée d'une petite pince en doré....
Le temps d'entendre ma femme minauder au sujet du bouquet de marguerites qu'il lui a apporté et nous passons au salon.
Je me demande s'il a embrassé Hélène avant de partir - je vais me rapprocher de lui afin de tenter de déceler d'éventuelles effluves de parfum féminin...
Il me tend la main en me disant : "Bonsoir Lebowski, c'est sympa chez toi..."
Et oui, c'est sympa chez moi : le style minimaliste par obligation, la moquette collée au plancher parce qu'elle glisse (on dit bien de se méfier des chutes de moquettes... humour...) et la photo du Che qui trône sur la cheminée, dérisoire souvenir d'une jeunesse qui se voulait contestataire...
Je ne sais si vous êtes comme moi, mais recevoir quelqu'un dont on ne sait pas s'il deviendra ou non votre ami est un moment particulièrement excitant....
Le temps de le laisser découvrir mon "chez moi" et mon esprit vagabonde déjà vers d'autres horizons...


----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

Ce matin, je suis tombée par hasard sur le journal de Levil, et malencontreusement de lescabeau. Quelle idée aussi de ranger son cahier à un endroit aussi inaccessible, il naurait pas voulu que quelquun le trouve quil ne sy serait pas pris autrement. 
Hélène cest une bonne très copine à moi (nous nous sommes connues dans un kibboutz, au fin fond du Péloponnèse, elle mangeait un yaourt aromatisé à lhuile de vidange et jai trouvé ça rigolo, nous sommes tout de suite devenues amies). 
Elle ma invité à passer quelques jours chez elle, elle se sentait seule et avait besoin de compagnie. Jai tout de suite accepté après avoir longuement hésité, il faut dire que passer plusieurs jours à ses côtés, ça tient plus de lendurance que de la promenade de santé.
Jai profité dun moment de calme, Levil comptait ses boulons, Hélène avait déchiré un de ses Jours de France, et essayait de le reconstituer en soufflant sur les morceaux. Javais donc un bon moment devant moi.
Jai été un peu surprise à la lecture du cahier, et je pense que ce serait bien quHélène le lise aussi, ça lui remonterait le moral, elle en a bien besoin ces derniers temps. Mais là il faut que je le remette à sa place, jai peur quils ne trouvent curieux que je reste ainsi enfermée deux heures de suite, dans le placard à balais. Cette fois ci je vais faire attention de ne pas tomber de lescabeau.
Cest sûr un de ces quatre je fais lire le journal de Levil à Hélène.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2003)

Les civilités terminées, il s'asseya dans le divan que j'avais pris soin de recouvrir d'une housse cotonneuse afin de cacher d'une part, les outrages du temps, et d'autrepart, les énormes tâches laissées par mon chien incontinent depuis qu'il s'était fait choper par une mobylette en face de la maison.
Levil semblait préoccupé et il goûta à peine le verre de "plaisir du connaisseur" que je venais de lui servir...
Ma femme était dans la cuisine, et les enfants se relayaient sur le générateur qui ronronnait pleins tubes....
J'étais ennuyé de le voir ainsi, ne sachant trop comment entamer la conversation...
En désespoir de cause, je sortis du tiroir de la commode, le dernier catalogue Bricorêve dans lequel j'avais repéré de beaux assortiments de vis en promotion...
Las, il n'y prêta même pas attention !
Je me décidais : "Quelque chose ne va pas ???" - Il me répondit : "C'est Hélène qui ne va pas !!!"
Il me raconta que depuis des années, il tenait quotidiennement un journal intime dans lequel il couchait jusqu'aux choses les plus insignifiantes de son insignifiante vie....une sorte d'exutoire tragique griffonné à la hâte, banal historique de ces moments de malheur et de ses - peu nombreux - instants de bonheur...
Chaque soir, dans la lueur blafarde du placard à balais, il entrouvrait délicatement son journal, cherchait une page planche, y inscrivait consciencieusement la date et commencait à écrire...
L'odeur de l'encre et le bruit de la plume qui crissait sur le papier le rassurait - à ce moment, il n'avait plus, ni passé, ni avenir, il se contentait d'être là et d'écrire...
Quand Hélène lui demandait : "Enfin, que fais-tu dans le placard à balais ?" il se contentait de lui répondre qu'il y méditait, à l'abri de toutes contingences extérieures...
Le fait qu'ils avaient passé deux années à se terrer dans une cave rassurait Hélène sur les circonstances pour le moins bizarres du besoin de méditation de Levil...
Je lui dis : "Et alors, ou est le problème ???" 
Il se tourna vers moi et gravement me dit : "Quelqu'un a lu mon journal !!!!"
Ensuite, de me raconter que chaque soir, il remettait son journal sur le haut de l'étagère, et qu'il prenait grand soin à repérer précisément, au millimètre près, l'endroit où il déposait son précieux manuscrit...
Ce soir, avant de venir chez moi, il avait constaté que son journal avait été déplacé ! Etait-ce Hélène ? Etait-ce quelqu'un d'autre ?
A ce moment précis, je sus qu'il n'aurait de cesse avant de savoir ce qui s'était exactement passé.....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2003)

*Samedi 9 novembre 1993.*

Mon cher journal,

Quelqu'un t'a lu ! Quelqu'un qui n'était pas moi ! Je ne parviens pas à croire que quelqu'un ait osé ne serait-ce que poser les yeux sur ta couverture brune (séjour forcé dans l'abri oblige)... Qui, qui aurait pu faire une chose pareille ? Qui pouvait savoir que je te range chaque soir sur l'étagère du haut du placard à balais ? Hélène n'approche jamais de ce placard qui lui donne des migraines paraît-il... Son amie Solange (celle qui se prend pour une héroïne d'heroic-fantasy) était avec nous cet après-midi. Elle est restée dans le placard pendant près de deux heures, mais elle avait une bonne raison. D'ailleurs, quand je lui ai posé la question de savoir ce qu'elle faisait là, elle m'a répondu : « J'ai une bonne raison ». Puisque ce n'est pas elle, qui t'a touché ?

Cette question me hante. L'idée de ces doigts inconnus glissés entre tes pages m'est insupportable. On m'a pris pour un bleu, mais je finirais par découvrir le poteau rose ! J'aurais le dernier mot, qu'on se le dise ! Mais ce soir, je vais manger chez les Lebowsky. Ils nous ont invité tous les deux. Hélène, qui est encore souffrante, a préféré renoncer. Je te laisse, je ne voudrais pas arriver en retard.

Note : Penser à chiper quelques marguerites sur le balcon de la vieille Lavigne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2003)

Les effluves du cuissot d'opossum rôtissant dans la cuisine chatouillaient nos narines... Je décidais que les enfants mangeraient à tour de rôle afin que nous puissions profiter de la lumière pour admirer ce festin digne d'un roi.
Je sentais Levil préoccupé et inquiet, ce qui, inévitablement, jetait un léger froid parmi l'entourage.
Tandis que je découpais le cuissot en parts égales tout en me réservant la plus dodue, la sonnette de la porte d'entrée me fit frissonner ...
Surpris, les enfants arrêtèrent de pédaler, ce qui me fit prendre les pieds dans le chien en train d'uriner au pied du canapé - connard va !
Qui pouvait sonner à cet heure ? Chez nous, à part le destin, personne ne se pointe après 21 heures....
Je ne croyais pas si bien dire...
J'ouvris la porte et le temps s'arrêta - devant moi, une créature divine se dessinait dans le halo de l'éclairage public - il pleuvait sans que je m'en sois apercu auparavant et je m'empressais de faire rentrer l'inconnue...
"Vous êtes Monsieur Lebowski je présume ??" - ma réponse tarda à venir tant mon esprit naviguait déjà dans le bleu profond des yeux de mon interlocutrice.... "Oui ! puis-je vous aider ??" - "Hélène, je m'appelle Hélène !!!" dit-elle simplement dans un murmure...
C'en était trop ! Ces quelques mots parfaitement anodins étaient devenus symphonie dans sa bouche aux lèvres fines et colorées...
"Donnez-vous la peine d'entrer et permettez-nous de partager notre cuissot avec vous !"
Levil se leva et quand il croisa le regard d'hélène, je sus immédiatement que l'amour qui les unissait était de ceux qui soulèvent les montagnes, de ceux qui vous glacent le sang parce que vous en rêvez sans jamais le rencontrer.
Ils n'échangèrent aucune parole, simplement un "bonsoir" anodin - 10 ans après, ce "bonsoir" résonne encore dans ma tête comme l'une des plus vibrantes déclaration d'amour jamais entendue...
Ce soir-là, je sus que, dans le secret de mon esprit, et sans l'avoir voulu ni désiré, je regretterais toujours de l'avoir rencontrée...
L'heure des infos - j'allumais notre petite radio qui faisait état de sanglants combats aux portes de Bagdad... nous écoutions en silence la mort qui tombait du ciel quand je vis la main d'Hélène effleurer celle de Levil...
Mon fils me dit alors : "Allez pa, t'en fais pas, tu vas pas pleurer pour des inconnus qui s'étripent...!!!"
S'il savait...!!!


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

Cet après-midi, nous avons eu une longue conversation Hélène et moi, je lui ai raconté ma vie depuis que nous nous étions séparées au départ du kibboutz. Je lui ai longuement parlé de Jean, un copain rencontré, un soir dans un commissariat. Elle mécoutait attentivement et jétais heureuse de la distraire un peu, pour sûr que ça la changeait des vis et des boulons. Même quà un moment elle a souri, quand je lui ai parlé du concours (que javais dailleurs gagné) consistant à remplir deau, une bassine à laide dune écumoire. Je sentais bien quelle se décontractait, dailleurs à un moment elle a baillé. Jai continué avec mon voyage à Ris-Orangis, qui avait failli mal se terminer cause que javais perdu le billet dautocar, heureusement, juste devant moi, dans la file dattente, une petite vieille avait oublié son porte-monnaie dans sa poche droite, la gauche était vide, dommage. Je continuais ainsi jusquà ce que je me rende compte quHélène sétait endormie. Tant pis je lui parlerai du journal de Levil une autre fois. 
Et puis javais une drôle dimpression, Levil était soucieux, il était devenu irritable, Hélène ne pouvait ouvrir la bouche sans quil ne la contrecarre, il regardait sans cesse en direction du placard à balais.
Je me demande sil ma cru quand jai répondu « Jai une bonne raison » alors quil me demandait ce que je faisais depuis deux heures dans le placard. Je nallais tout de même pas avouer que javais chipé son journal et que jétais entrain de le lire, il aurait pensé que jétais indiscrète. Et je ne voulais en aucun cas ternir mon image, dautant plus que javais un service à lui demander.
Il va falloir que je fasse attention la prochaine fois, je ne voudrais pas quil cache son journal ailleurs, ce qui entraînerait des recherches fastidieuses.
Ce soir peut-être, Levil va dîner chez un pote à lui, un certain Lebowski, tu parles dun nom à coucher dehors. Et comme Hélène est patraque nous resterons toutes les deux.


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

Mon plan na pas marché, Hélène sést ravisée, et a décidé de rejoindre Levil chez son copain. Tant pis jallais quand même lire la suite de lépopée Levil, jaurais bien un jour loccasion den parler à Hélène.
Maintenant, jen étais sûre Levil sait que quelquun a lu son journal, il la écrit dessus, cest pas bien malin. Il va falloir que je marrange pour brouiller les pistes. Ce qui me fait marrer, cest quil écrit à son journal comme si cétait à quelquun, quest-ce quil en a à foutre son journal de ses états dâme. 
Enfin je suis rassurée, il ma cru, quand je lui ai répondu que javais une bonne raison dêtre dans le placard, lessentiel cest que Levil ne sache pas qui lit son journal en cachette.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Cher journal, 

Il se passe de drôles de choses au boulot. Depuis quelques temps déjà, tout le monde a l'air bizarre. Un type qui bosse au troisième étage et qui se fait appeler Levil parlait l'autre jour à Lebowski, un futur cadre à la retraite qui pense que les jeunots comme moi n'ont qu'une idée : lui piquer son boulot. Le pauvre. C'est pas son boulot que je convoite. 
Levil, disait-je, marmonnait des histoires de vis, de boulons. Il me fait penser à mon père qui chaque week-end participait à des concours de boulons, de vis et de clous. Les clous. C'était ce qu'il préférait mon père. Il était capable de reconnaitre un clou suisse d'un clou irakien. Balèze le paternel ! Mouais....Un vieux chnok quand même.

Aujourd'hui, alors que je me destinait à prendre mon habituel thé au citron à la machine à café, cette conne de machine m'a bouffé ma pièce ! La machine. Moi. La machine. Moi. Ma pièce. Moi. J'étais tout seul.Ma pièce. Moi. Ma pièce. Moi.
Et une machine explosée, une.

Manque de chance, le GRH passait par là. il a vu la machine et m'a regardé.
Moi. Ma pièce. Ce qu'il restait de la machine. LE GRH.
Moi. Le GRH. Moi. Le GRH. Mon poing dans sa figure.....

Moi. Ma pièce. Le brigadier.

J'ai pris une sacrée amende quand même. Ils m'ont quand même libéré. En sortant du commissariat, je suis tombé sur une femme, un peu paumé. Je sais pas ce qu'elle avait à me dévisager comme çà.
Moi, ma pièce, la femme....


PS : penser à acheter du thé au citron en sachet pour le travail


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

Après avoir lu, relu et rerelu le journal de Levil. Je commencais à discerner quelque chose qui me dépassait. Des mots, des bribes de phrases.
Allongée sur mon lit tout saffichait à mon esprit, on aurait dit un voile derrière lequel une lumière brillait, tout devenait transparent. Je sentais que jétais proche du but, le puzzle se reconstituait. Soudain lillumination vint. Comme des lettres de feu dans le noir une question simposait à moi : Comment peut-on mourir d'un coup donné sur l'orteil, et si oui, pourquoi ? »

Voilà ce que recelait le journal, une seule et unique question. Qui saurait un jour y répondre ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2003)

Il se passe de drôles des choses chez les voisins. Enfin, quand je dis les voisins, je ne parle pas des Malepin qui sont nos plus proches voisins, ni des Zamparo juste après. Les uns et les autres sont des gens sans histoire. On entend les Malepin s'engueuler tous les vendredis à propos du loto et tous les mardis, là je crois que c'est juste pour le plaisir parce que ce n'est jamais pour la même raison. La semaine dernière, c'était à propos de l'aîné. D'après le père, il méritait une bonne paire de claques ; d'après la mère, c'était deux paires de claques qu'il méritait. Je n'ai pas compté : je crois que le fils les a comptées, lui. Je l'ai vu sortir avec sa gameboy, en train de rigoler comme un bossu. Les parents, on ne les entendait plus. Le lendemain, j'ai vu Malepin, il avait ses lunettes de travers sur le nez, la branche gauche avait des méandres. Madame Malepin, je ne l'ai vue que le jeudi. Elle avait un peu forcé sur le maquillage, enfin quand je dis un peu, ça veut dire un peu plus que d'habitude parce que déjà, d'habitude, ce n'est pas qu'un peu. N'empêche que malgré la couche un peu plus épaisse que d'habitude, la joue droite était plus rouge que la gauche, et surtout, légèrement plus aboutie dans son relief : à part la couleur, c'était tout à fait les bosses de l'Aubrac. Ma femme m'a dit : "tiens, Madame Malepin, elle doit avoir un abcés". Elle n'a pas l'esprit de synthèse, ma femme, ni celui d'analyse d'ailleurs.

Mais revenons à nos moutons, enfin à nos voisins du bout de la rue : les Lebowsky. Il se passe des choses curieuses chez eux depuis quelques semaines. D'abord, j'ai remarqué que c'était maintenant des sacs d'intermarché qu'ils mettaient dans leur poubelle, avant, c'était des Fauchon. Remarquez, je ne sais pas où ils font leurs courses, ils rentrent toujours leur voiture dans le garage avant de décharger. J'ai quand même vu une fois le père Lebowsky avec un sac de pâtes de 5 kilos, vous savez, les sacs pour collectivités. Le Lebowky, il ne m'a jamais paru très clair. D'ailleurs on ne se fréquente pas : chacun chez soi, c'est ma devise, je ne suis jamais rentré chez lui et lui n'est jamais rentré chez moi. D'abord, les cheveux longs, à son âge, enfin ceux qui lui restent, ça dénote quand même un certain laissez-aller. Et puis, sur le poster de Che Guevara qu'il a dans son salon, j'ai bien vu dans le coin, même s'il a du essayer de l'effacer avec une éponge, la signature de Cohn-Bendit. Mais je m'égare, en plus de ça, les Lebowsky, ils reçoivent des gens bizarres : ils ne sont même pas du quartier. Et je me demande bien pourquoi le mari et la femme, d'une part n'arrivent jamais ensemble ; d'autre part, n'ont pas la même alliance : celle de la femme est nettement plus usée. Bon, je vous laisse, j'y retourne. Ma femme ne comprend pas que je m'intéresse autant à l'astronomie, surtout quand, comme souvent, il y a un kilomètre de nuages au-dessus de nous. Ma femme ne comprend rien à la science. Elle n'a pas de curiosité. À propos, je ne vous ai pas parlé des Zamparo. Ce sera pour une autre fois, je viens de voir passer la voiture du Lebowsky : elle fait un drôle de bruit, à vue de nez, c'est la bougie du deuxième cylindre qui est encrassée. Et juste derrière, il y avait la voiture de l'autre. À propos, il s'appelle Levil. Il avait laissé un badge à son nom près de l'autoradio dans sa voiture avant-hier. Pourquoi vient-il encore ?  Où ai-je mis mon oculaire x20 ?


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

Lully poste dans le forum ? wahhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et c'est une fois de plus dépitée que je me rendais compte que je n'avais pas vu le principal.


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

Il meurt en 1687, à la suite d'un coup de canne qu'il s'était donné sur un pied en frappant la mesure du Te Deum chanté pour la guérison du roi.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Cher journal, 

La fille du commissariat m'a rappelé. Je ne sais pas comment elle a eu mon téléphone, mais toujours est-il qu'elle m'a appelé ce soir. mon petit doigt me dit qu'il y a anguille sous roche.
Je dois la retrouver dans un troquet "le dévidoir". Ca ne m'inspire pas confiance, mais bon.

Allez je repasse plus tard mon journal pour te raconter à quoi elle ressemble la gueuze Solange.


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi ? 

Une Gangrène


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2003)

*Dimanche 10 novembre 1993.*

Mon cher journal,

Il est près de 3 heures du matin. Je rentre à peine de la soirée chez les Lebowsky. Seigneur ! Il y a donc aussi des bidons-villes en France à notre époque ! Tu aurais dû voir les nains de jardin dans le jardin (quel manque d'originalité !), les cloques de la moquette collée à la va-vite et, pour couronner le tout, la photo d'un bellâtre sud-américain coiffé d'un béret étoilé punaisée au-dessus de la cheminée branlante... Quel tableau ! Tu as bien de la chance que le papier n'ait pas d'oeil. Si je n'avais pas été aussi préoccupé par les événements de l'après-midi, je crois que j'aurais eu bien du mal à cacher ma stupeur. Enfin, les Lebowsky sont des gens charmants. Tandis que sa femme préparait le dîner, il m'écouta lui raconter ce qui t'était arrivé (j'en frémis encore). Il eu même ce geste ridicule et touchant de me présenter un catalogue Bricorêve, pour me remonter le moral. Chacun sait que Bricorêve est à la vis ce que Bézu est la chanson française, mais j'acceptais la brochure sans trop y prêter attention. Il est vraiment sympa Lebowsky et je le plains au fond. Je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de remarquer que ses enfants devaient être atteints d'une maladie génétique rare, car on ne les voyait jamais ensemble (c'était ou le frère, ou la soeur) et le simple fait de remonter de ce que je supposais être la cave les faisait transpirer énormément. Comme quoi, chacun a sa croix.

En parlant de croix, nous n'étions pas passés à table depuis dix minutes lorsque quelqu'un sonna à la porte. C'était Hélène. Elle avait finalement décidé de nous rejoindre, malgré l'insistance de Solange pour la garder auprès d'elle. J'avais l'air fin... Moi qui avait imputé son absence aux nécessités d'une pseudo vente de charité ! Nous échangeâmes un bonsoir glacial. Pourvu que les Lebowsky ne se soient pas aperçus du haut point d'exaspération auquel nous sommes parvenus l'un et l'autre ! Elle s'était mis sur son 31 pour l'occasion et sa gêne était perceptible : elle chausse du 38. Je ne la regardais presque pas, me contentant de grignoter timidement l'étrange pièce de viande servie par Mme Lebowsky (« Appelez-moi Raymonde », me dit-elle à plusieurs reprises). Mais je dois reconnaître qu'Hélène était très en beauté ce soir et que la vague nostalgie de jours heureux me serra le coeur lorsque je croisais son regard bleu.

Le petit Lebowsky, Gustave, est un chenapan. Avant la fin du dîner, profitant d'une absence de son père parti éponger sa soeur à la cave, il me confia que depuis plus de deux ans (c'est-à-dire juste à la fin de la guerre) il faisait croire à ce dernier que celle-ci n'était pas terminée, en diffusant en boucle de vieux reportages sur la radio préalablement bidouillée du paternel. Cet aveu rigolard me permit enfin de comprendre pourquoi, en cette fin de 1993, Lebowsky semblait si préoccupé par des bombardements dont j'ignorais qu'il aient eu lieu... J'avais presque fini par croire qu'il se payait ma tête ou qu'il voulait remuer en moi la fange du souvenir de mon séjour souterrain... Quoiqu'il en soit, il n'y a plus de jeunesse !

(À suivre)


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

Mon Dieu quelle nuit, le retour dHélène et Levil vers deux heures trente, mavait réveillée et je navais pas pu me rendormir. Hélène avait du aller se coucher directement car je lavais entendue aboyer bruyamment (comme nous le faisions chaque soir au kibboutz, pour faire croire que nous étions protégées par des molosses), elle navait pas perdu cette habitude, pauvre Hélène. Je supposais que Levil était avec son journal, enfermé dans le placard à balais. Je brûlais dimpatience que le jour se lève, que Levil quitte la maison, et quHélène se plonge dans un de ses jours de France pour continuer ma lecture volée.
Enfin, le soleil fit son apparition, je me levais dun bond, filais sous la douche, sautais dans un jean, attrapais un t-shirt à la hâte et me précipitais dans la cuisine. Bizarre, la lumière était allumée, je léteignis machinalement en pensant que si  Hélène était arrivée la première, Levil aurait pris un sacré savon, radin comme elle était ça aurait été gigantesque, je me délectais rien que dy penser. Je mis la bouilloire sur le feu, je remarquais à ma plus grande surprise un trait de lumière dépassant de la porte du placard à balais, J'en pris la direction, et ouvris tout doucement la porte. Levil étais là, assis la tête sur les genoux. Je ne sais pas ce qui la réveillé, toujours est-il que quand il sest redressé, il avait lair tout fripé. Il avait sur la joue droite la marque de la grille du four (il navait sans doute pas remarqué quelle était sur ses genoux avant de sendormir). Il se lança immédiatement dans un embrouillamini dexplications aussi sottes que grenues, pendant que la bouilloire émettait un sifflement strident. Puis il se mit en colère, me dit « Dabord, je fais ce que je veux, cest mon placard à moi tout seul, et patati et patata», puis il se mit à tourner autour de la table, en retrouvant lentement son calme. Je restais exprès, rien que pour lembêter, je voulais voir ce quil allait faire de son journal. 
Quand Hélène entra dans la cuisine Levil entamait son vingt-huitième tour de table.
Je méclipsait discrètement, pour aller piquer un peu de parfum à Hélène.
Ce nest quà dix heures que Levil se décida à quitter la maison et quHélène se saisit amoureusement dun de ses Jours de France. La voie était libre.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2003)

Après le repas, Lebowsky m'entraîna dans sa « tanière », comme il dit, une petite pièce faiblement éclairée par la lueur d'une lampe de bureau. Sur ledit bureau trônait un ordinateur incroyable. À cause de la petite pomme incrustée sur la face avant de l'appareil, j'avoue que je crus tout d'abord qu'il s'agissait d'une sorte de balance à peser les légumes comme on en trouve dans bon nombre de supermarchés. Lebowsky me regarda longuement d'un air bizarre en secouant un peu la tête, puis il s'assit devant la merveille. « En avant toute ! », cria-t-il dans un tube placé à ses côtés. Je distinguais alors dans la pénombre, traversant le plancher, tout un mécanisme complexe de poulies et de chaînes de vélo qui se mit en branle sitôt l'ordre reçu. Lebowsky jubilait. Il appuya sur un bouton et la machine démarra dans un éclat sonore un peu ronflant, à peine couvert par le couinement suraigu des poulies. « Tu voulais voir l'Internet, Levil. Tu vas être servi ! », me lança-t-il en empoignant fermement la petite perforeuse à fil qui se trouvait à côté du clavier (je sais ce que c'est qu'un clavier, tout de même !)

Je passais près de deux heures avec lui. Il m'expliqua bien plus de choses que mon cerveau ne pouvait absorber en une soirée, et je me demande encore ce que bien être une adresse huppée... S'il faut vivre dans les beaux quartiers pour avoir accès à ce réseau, je ne suis pas près d'en disposer ! Quant à savoir comment Lebowsky pouvait y « surfer » (c'est comme ça qu'on dit) depuis son bouge... Toujours est-il que je fus fasciné par la possibilité de parler à de parfaits inconnus dans un anonymat quasi complet. J'entrevis de nouveaux horizons qui s'ouvraient à moi, devant moi et pour moi. C'était bien plus drôle que le harcèlement téléphonique et je résolus en moi-même d'arrêter d'importuner la vieille Lavigne, à laquelle je téléphone environ dix fois par semaine en demandant si, par hasard, ce ne serait pas la boucherie Sanzot (ce jeu de mot est ma joie secrète).

Nous avions laissé les femmes au salon. Quand nous les retrouvâmes, Raymonde me regardait d'un air sévère. Elle me pria de l'appeler Madame Lebowsky et dit qu'Hélène avait bien du courage, ma pauvrette. Je fis celui qui ne remarquait rien, mais il me sembla qu'un léger froid venait de s'installer. Je récupérais ma pleureuse et nous quittâmes nos nouveaux amis en les remerciant pour cette charmante soirée, non sans que je me sois vautré une dernière fois par terre m'étant pris les pieds dans cette moquette à la con. Quand nous arrivâmes à la maison, cette diablesse de Solange était là. Elle guettait notre retour avec une impatience à peine dissimulée. Vraiment, si je ne savais pas qu'elle avait eu une bonne raison de se trouver dans ce placard, je jurerais qu'elle t'a lu, mon journal chéri ! Mais il est tard à présent. Nous verrons tout cela demain.


----------



## barbarella (23 Mars 2003)

Un bruit infernal me tira de mon sommeil, je saisis le réveil coupable de cet affront et le lançais sur le mur, il sarrêta dans un dernier « dring » de protestation. Je massis sur le lit, où étais-je ? Je restais comme pétrifiée pendant quelques instants, puis petit à petit je repris mes esprits. 
Il faisait grand jour. Je compris que je venais de faire un rêve, cette histoire de journal mobnubilait tellement quelle hantait mes nuits. Je pensais à Levil endormi dans le placard, la grille du four, les tours de table, je me mis à rire en imaginant la scène.
Puis je me levais, me préparais, et me dirigeais vers la cuisine, pour prendre mon petit-déjeuner. Contre toute attente la lumière nétais pas allumée, jallais quand même par acquis de conscience vérifier dans le placard à balais, personne. Javais bel et bien rêvé.
Une fois la cuisine rangée, je fis le tour de la maison. Hélène et Levil nétaient pas là, jétais seule, je pensais tout de suite au journal, mais cela me semblait risqué, je ne savais pas quand ils allaient rentrer. La curiosité me taraudait, dautant plus que jétais certaine que Levil avait écrit cette nuit.
Finalement je cédais à la tentation, le cahier entre les mains le cur battant la chamade, jouvris la porte du placard pour my installer confortablement (de nature prévoyante, javais apporté avec moi deux oreillers et une couverture) jouvris fébrilement le recueil tant convoité. 
Je nen croyais pas mes yeux Level parlait dinterne et de tas dautre choses. Voilà, quil exposait aux yeux du monde son intention de placer Hélène sous haute surveillance. 
Ce jour là, jappris également que Levil était un serial blagueur, ce qui était difficilement imaginable dun collectionneur de vices et de boulons. 
Je voudrais bien quand même quHélène lise ce cahier, demain peut-être, mais maintenant il est temps de le ranger.

P.S. Opossum beurk


----------



## bebert (24 Mars 2003)

*Jeudi 11 novembre 1993.*

Mon cher journal,

Cest curieux, quand je regarde le calendrier, on passe du dimanche 10 au jeudi 11 novembre. Probablement un calage technique entre la rotation de notre chère planète autour du soleil et le calendrier concocté par nos têtes pensantes et dirigeantes. Cest férié aujourdhui. Ça na pas empêché mon réveil de sonner à 6 heures. Comme je narrivais pas à me rendormir , je me suis levé pour te rendre visite et étaler à nouveau mes pensées. Hélène, une fois nest pas coutume, ne sest pas réveillée en sursaut. Je profite également que Solange soit encore endormie. La voir ainsi affalée sur le canapé et à lentendre ronfler me rappelle ironiquement le chien des Lebowski.

11 novembre, date qui me rappelle évidemment la guerre. Plutôt toutes ces putains de guerres que les humains transmettent de siècle en siècle. Ici on va fêter la paix. Il pleut dehors. Cela nempêchera pas les anciens combattus, cest comme cela que je les appelle, de garnir de chrysanthème les monuments aux morts. Cette pluie me rappelle mon service militaire où je devais défiler dans un village perdu en plein milieu du Doubs. Au centre de ce village était érigé un monument où étaient inscrits une dizaine de noms. À cette époque, jen avais rien à faire de tout cela mais après ces deux années passées dans un abris anti-atomique made in Taiwan, jai eu le temps de méditer sur ces maudites guerres qui nont épargné personne, où que ce soit.

« One more thing ! ». Le grand Lebowski ma donné une idée en me montrant son système de linternet. Je ne sais pas si cest une bonne nouvelle pour toi, mon cher journal fait de papier et dencre. On dit grand bien du numérique alors jai décidé de te transposer sur un ordinateur. Ainsi, je naurai plus la crainte que tu sois lu par quelquun dautre que moi. Lebowski ma donné ladresse dune boutique spécialisée dans le centre-ville. Il ma dit de demander un certain Robert de sa part. Je compte y aller samedi prochain.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2003)

Vendredi 12 novembre.

Cher journal, 

Levil a pété les plombs. Déjà que je le trouvais bizarre, là il débloque complètement. J'étais tranquillement installé au bureau de Lebowski à lui réparer son ordinateur (il est incapable de se dépatouiller tout seul, j'y crois pas) quand Levil est arrivé. Il a sorti son stylo bic et a tracé un L sur mon t-shirt "Peace and Love" comme si de rien n'était ! Mais pour qui il se prend ?
Et ce n'est pas tout ! A la vue de la pizza double pepperoni qui trainait négligemment sur la table, pizza que j'avais commandé à 11h53 chez Pizza à Gogo, il s'est mis à me parler d'une histoire de mafia. Il me soupçonnait d'avoir traffiquer avec une religieuse ou je ne sais trop quoi ! Je sais que ce week end je me suis pris une sacrée murge et que ces champignons m'ont fait aller à la selle bien souvent ! Dieu sait que j'en ai vu de toutes les couleurs, mais quand même, c'est lui qui n'avait pas l'air dans son assiette cette après midi.

J'allais oublier cher journal : cette Solange, elle n'est même pas venu au rendez vous l'autre soir. Pourtant c'est elle qui m'avait invitée. Elle a pas intérêt à rappeler elle !

Je vais te laisser cher journal. Demain est un autre jour. Et demain devrait se pointer le nouveau DRH. L'autre a pété les plombs suite à ma petite histoire avec la machine à café. De toute façon il était pas net ce DRH. Toujours à papoter avec les "vieux". Il parait que demain c'est un jeune qui sort tout juste de l'école qui va se pointer. Y a de la promotion dans l'air pour ma pomme. Tiens en parlant de pomme, je crois que je vais récupérer l'ordi de Lebowski. Il est peut-être quiche en informatique, mais il a bon gout. J'aurais qu'à lui dire que son ordi est bon à mettre à la poubelle....

Je sens que ma gastro me reprend.


PS : acheter du papier toilette


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2003)

*Samedi 16 novembre 1996.*

Mon cher journal,

Il se passe des choses étranges. Je ne parle pas du comportement d'Hélène qui, sous antidépresseurs depuis son suicide manqué, bave toujours un peu dès qu'elle dit trois mots. Non, ce n'est pas Hélène qui m'inquiète...
Hier soir, rentrant plus tôt qu'à l'ordinaire, j'ai surpris Solange au téléphone dans la cuisine. Comme j'étais passé par le jardin, elle ne m'avait pas entendu arriver, et j'étais resté près de la fenêtre où me parvenaient des bribes de conversation. Elle parlait à un dénommé Jean, répétant son prénom à plusieurs reprises. J'en déduisis qu'il s'agissait d'un homme. Elle lui disait qu'elle était désolée, qu'elle n'avait pas pu (?), qu'elle avait fait une découverte extraordinaire et que, oui, il pouvait arrêter de l'appeler Madame. Je me demandais de quelle découverte il pouvait être question, quand, mon cher journal, j'eus la peur de ma vie. Dans mon dos, des aboiements féroces me firent sursauter : c'était Hélène qui, abrutie de médicaments et m'ayant pris pour un intrus, avait surgi soudain pour défendre son territoire. Ce comportement, inhabituel à cette heure, alerta Solange qui prit rapidement congé de son mystérieux interlocuteur sur un : « J'ai l'autre ligne qui sonne, je te rappelle », si utile entre amis. Craignant d'être découvert, je me dégageai avec peine de l'étreinte d'Hélène qui mordait fermement ma manche, et je me mis à courir aussi vite que je le pouvais, abandonnant entre ses mâchoires serrées un petit bout d'étoffe, ce qui fait toujours chier sur un costard à 5000...

Un peu plus tard, je traînais hagard par les rues, glacé par la pluie fine qui s'était mise à tomber, lorsque je m'aperçut que j'étais tout près de la maison des Lebowsky. Comme je m'approchais, en quête d'un peu de réconfort et de chaleur humaine, je distinguai la silhouette d'un petit homme, juché sur un escabeau, et qui, au moyen d'un instrument optique aux formes complexes - entre la guitare et le saxophone - espionnait l'intérieur coquet de mes amis les pauvres. Ai-je oublié une virgule ? Non. Tandis que j'avançais en tapinois dans sa direction, je sentais grandir en moi une colère contre cet inconnu qui glissait ainsi son regard malsain sur le quotidien de mes bouffeurs d'opossum favoris et, lorsque je fus à sa hauteur (c'est-à-dire pas bien haut, car il n'était décidément pas grand le bougre !) je lâchai un « bouh » énorme qui faillit le faire mourir de peur. Il tomba à la renverse, comme évanoui, une lumière vint éclairer son visage et j'entendis soudain la voix de Lebowsky qui tonna dans la pénombre : « Qui va là ? »

(À suivre)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2003)

« Par ici ! », criai-je.
« Levil ? », hésita-t-il.
« Oui », répondis-je.
« Où es-tu ? », demanda-t-il.
« Ici », fis-je.
« Ah, là... », dit-il.
« Oui, là », acquiesçais-je.
« Bon, j'arrive », annonça-t-il.

J'entendis des bruits de pas approchant de notre rond de lumière.

« Aïe ! », cria-t-il.
« Lebowsky ? », hésitai-je.
« Putain de bordel de merde ! », répondit-il.
« Qu'est-ce ce qui se passe ? », demandais-je.
« Je me suis mangé un piège à taupes », fit-il.
« Ça fait pas du bien ça », commentai-je.
« Connard », acquiesça-t-il.

Quelques instants plus tard, Lebowsky nous avait enfin rejoints. En robe de chambre, il tenait une batte de base-ball à la main et l'orteil de son pied gauche commençait à bleuir. « Tu le connais ? », demandai-je en désignant le petit homme qui, toujours inconscient, avait la tête enfouie dans les pissenlits. « Tu penses si je le connais... », me répondit-il avant d'ajouter : « Tiens, aide-moi à le porter au salon. » « Avec la motte ? », plaisantai-je. Il me lança un regard d'autant plus noir que la nuit l'était aussi et je ne pipai mot sur le chemin de la maison.
Là, Lebowsky m'apprit enfin l'identité de l'autre nain cardiaque. Il s'appelait Gelluc, c'était un de leurs voisins vivant à l'autre bout de la rue. Passionné d'astronomie, il avait depuis la retraite trouvé une tout autre façon d'user ses bifocales en observant d'un peu trop près la vie de ses aimables congénères. Bref, un beau pervers, mais une pointure dans son genre d'après Lebowsky.

(À suivre)


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

Quand je me suis réveillé, le gars avec un béret, celui de l'affiche, me regardait d'un oeil navré. Je me demande bien de quoi il se mêlait celui-là. J'étais étalé sur le canapé, pas très ragoûtant, le canapé, soit dit en passant. Lebowsky et Levil en étaient apparemment à leur deuxième pack de cannettes. Je me demande d'où ils les sortaient : ils ne font pas cette marque à l'intermarché. J'étais furibard après le rédacteur en chef de "Ciel et espace". Pour avoir voulu tester son innovation qui, prétendait-il, nous laisserait sur le cul, je m'étais retrouvé effectivement sur le cul et j'avais l'air d'un con. Les yeux fermés, histoire de gagner du temps, je barattais du mieux que je pouvais le seul neurone pas trop tuméfié qui me restait pour préparer ma défense. Faut dire que dans le jardin du Lebowsky, il fallait pas compter sur les laitues pour amortir les chocs. C'était de l'agriculture zen : des parpaings d'un côté, des parpaings de l'autre : il voulait sûrement construire une niche pour un mégathérium.

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de réfléchir. Même avec du temps, d'ailleurs... Lebowsky s'était plongé dans une réflexion tellement profonde qu'on l'entendait ronfler. Levil en a profité pour se lever et venir voir si j'étais dans le tempo avec Lebowsky. Il a du trouver que non : il m'a secoué négligemment comme un prunier, il devait vouloir enlever les miettes du canapé. "Gelluc, alors, ça va ?". Son ton avait l'air accomodant, j'ai joué Aphrodite sortant du bain, j'ai ouvert un oeil innocent, le gauche (le droit avait soigneusement conservé la trace de l'oculaire quand j'avais chu. résultat, maintenant, sur le mien d'oculaire, pas moyen d'enlever le bouchon bleu de la paupière.

J'allais m'expliquer, défendre les avancées de la science, le piquant des percées technologiques, la nécessité de l'expérience, l'esprit de sacrifice qui était le mien pour faire avancer l'humanité sur la pente savonneuse d'un avenir radieux. "Gelluc, tu connais mon placard ?" À tout hasard, j'ai meublé la conversation (même avec uniquement l'oeil droit, la batte de base-ball du Lebowsky, près de la table, occupait un peu trop d'espace à mon goût) "Vous savez, moi, les plats exotiques...". Il m'a enlevé un pissenlit qui était resté planté dans ma narine droite et jurait avec mon teint pâlichon (ce doit être un artiste, il semble avoir des considérations esthétiques). "En fait d'exotisme, tu pourrais t'intéresser un peu à mon quartier, il s'y passe des phénomènes curieux, au moins autant que toi. Il y a matière à enquêter." C'est à ce moment-là que Lebowsky s'est réveillé, il venait de piquer du nez, au sens propre, sur une cannette (la narine droite, en l'occurrence) et, esthétiquement, il y avait de la concurrence pour mon pissenlit. Sans compter que quand il a reniflé, enfin essayé, le côté musical de la chose n'était pas à négliger.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2003)

Tidju...poisse migraineuse !!! D'un revers de la main je balayais les canettes qui transformaient ma nappe neuve et fleurie en dépotoir digne de la cantine de Cockerill un soir de St Eloi...
Vingt fois j'ai répété à ma femme : "prends plutôt de la Stella plutôt que cette bibine à faire dégueuler un régiment de soudards..."
Soulevant une paupière hagarde et tremblante, je vis Levil et Gelluc s'entretenant au sujet de je ne sais quoi...
Je pensais : "il font la paire ceux-là ! un gribouillard de placard avec le mateur de service...quel monde !"
Je fus tenté de saisir mon manche de pioche et de taper dans le tas pour me défouler comme en 68, mais lorsque je me levais pour accomplir mon acte désespéré autant que prémédité, ma jambe gauche me lâcha et c'est avec une certaine élégance naturelle que je me retrouvais sur le sol, la tête coincée entre le pied gauche de Levil et le socle du canapé....
Gelluc me toisa : "tiens, les cons volent bas ce soir... il va probablement pleuvoir !" et Levil de répliquer : "Alors, Béjart, on improvise..."
Finalement, la position du lombric qui me permettait de sentir les vibrations terrestres me plaisait assez !
Mais, assez médité ! Je me levais péniblement et dans un éclat de voix qui me surprend encore aujourd'hui, je gueulais : "Sortez, fichez-moi le camp bandes de nases...!!!"
Ils s'exécutèrent et je vis Levil aider Gelluc à s'extirper du canapé... ils s'enfoncèrent dans la nuit noire jusqu'à disparaître dans la brume du canal...
Je refermais, ou plutôt claquais la porte...
Le bruit qui me parvenait de la cave me fit penser que mes pauvres mômes étaient toujours en train de pédaler - ils crevaient, hahanaient et transpiraient pour éclairer nos turpitudes...
Je descendis, et tandis que je les prenais dans les bras, je pensais : "Pardon ! pardonnez-moi pour cette vie de con..." mais les mots me manquèrent et je leur dis simplement : "Il est temps d'aller au lit...."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2003)

Aujourd'hui, c'est mercredi ... un jour comme les autres, ni plus ni moins !
Le café est infect et si ce n'était le bruit que font les gosses qui se préparent pour aller à l'école, je remonterais me pieuter...
Chômage technique qu'ils disent ... ça fait deux mois que ça dure... d'ailleurs, tout le quartier est au chômage technique - je n'en voudrais pour preuve que les ardoises qui tapissent le comptoir de l'épicerie du coin - faudra que je pense à aller régler la mienne si je veux encore bouffer...
Tiens, il fait beau ce matin - j'appelle ça un "jour de riche" parce qu'ils vont à la mer quand il fait beau...
Moi, la mer, ça fait 5 ans que je n'y suis plus allé - et encore, c'était au hasard d'une erreur d'itinéraire suite à une déviation...
Allez, voilà Gelluc qui passe avec son attirail - il fait de l'astronomie en pleine journée maintenant...
Marrant çà, à peine sorti de chez lui et voilà le facteur qui rapplique avec, soit-disant, un recommandé à faire signer par sa femme - c'est fou ce qu'ils recoivent de recommandés les Gelluc....!
C'est fou aussi le temps qu'il faut pour faire signer un recommandé dans ce quartier...
Moi, c'était le laitier qui passait chez nous deux fois par jour quand j'étais au boulot ... je dis "passait" parce que c'était du temps où j'avais du fric pour le payer...
C'était le bon temps parce que ma femme était toujours de bonne humeur quand je rentrais le soir...
Maintenant, c'est plus pareil...
Merde, j'ai plus de piles pour la radio ... je me demande qu'il fait beau pour mourir à Bagdad !
Je ne verrais pas Levil aujourd'hui - j'ai dégotté un petit boulot dans le parc communal - ça fera un petit peu d'épinards dans mon beurre comme je plaisante toujours....
Les enfants sont partis à l'école, ils ne m'embrassent plus avant de partir comme ils m'embrassaient quand ils étaient petits...
A la question : "que feras-tu plus tard ?", le plus petit me répond invariablement "coureur cycliste ... avec l'entraînement que tu nous donnes, je vais faire un malheur...!!!" 
Impossible de savoir s'il plaisante ... d'ailleurs, ça fait longtemps qu'on ne plaisante plus !
Les yeux vagues, je pense à Hélène.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2003)

Je marche vers le parc communal, les deux mains en poches pour oublier que je n'ai plus de clopes ...
Je croise des gens que je connais, mais qui, eux ne me connaissent plus, ou font semblant de ne pas me connaître...
C'est vrai aussi que du temps de ma splendeur passée leurs femmes lorgnaient ma Sharan gris métallisé dans laquelle je promenais les gosses le dimanche - 10 ans déjà... ils ont une sacré mémoire !!!
Et merde, je viens d'en écraser une ... heureusement, ça devait être un petit roquet vu la taille ridicule de la chose - je l'imagine, poussant misérablement sa petite crotte sur le trottoir devant les passants offusqués... le pauvre, la honte qu'il a du se payer...
Un jour, je ferai comme lui, illuminé de soleil sur la place, un jour de marché, devant mes voisins ébahis... seul devant tous, rayonnant de bonheur, l'oeil vengeur, je pousserai mon étron devant l'étal du boucher, celui qui est au coin de la rue Levêche, qui a de si belles entrecôtes et qui refuse de me faire crédit... 
Bon, assez fantasmé ...!
Je n'avais jamais remarqué que l'entrée du parc communal était si majestueuse ... grande allée bordée d'arbres centenaires, statues oniriques et massifs luxuriants...
C'est au détour de l'allée latérale que je la vis, assise sur un banc de pierre, un livre entre les mains...mais elle ne lisait pas ... elle avait le regard détaché et le soleil jouait à cache-cache avec ses grands yeux bleus...
Sans comprendre pourquoi, mon coeur se mit à battre plus fort et je me dirigeais vers elle...
"Bonjour Hélène..." ......
Elle me répondit à peine ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2003)

"Bonjour Lebowski..." me dit-elle, assez surprise de me rencontrer dans un lieu aussi bucolique...
Je m'asseyais près d'elle, cherchant vainement un sujet de conversation qui aurait pu lui plaire.
Elle ne me laissa pas le temps : "Je viens de quitter Solange ... et je sais tout !!!"
Connaissant d'expérience la gent féminine et sachant leur inclination à prêcher le faux pour connaître le vrai, je me contentais de répondre : "tout... quoi ???"
Et de commencer à me parler de Levil, leurs deux années de confinement dans l'abri souterrain, les pâtes qu'elle continuait à glisser dans ses chaussettes au cas où, Pouffy et tout le reste....
Mais, du fameux journal, pas un mot...
Elle vivait avec Levil comme on vit au purgatoire, sans savoir à quoi ressemble le paradis, lui, régulièrement dans son placard, et elle qui l'attendait en feuilletant ses Jours de France.
Elle m'avoua que Levil était content de m'avoir rencontré en ajoutant qu'il disait toujours que c'était valorisant de rencontrer quelqu'un de plus nase que soi...
Avait elle voulu me blesser en parlant de la sorte ?
Bien entendu, je ne lui parlais pas du fameux journal convaincu toutefois qu'elle en connaissait l'existence - pourquoi Solange aurait elle gardé ce secret ?
En se levant, elle effleura ma main posée près d'elle, de façon totalement fortuite et innocente...
Elle ajouta : "J'aime Levil et pourtant je m'apprête à le quitter...!"
Je restais sans voix et sans réaction, ne sachant trop que faire ou que dire...
Elle s'en alla et disparut dans l'ombre des grands arbres...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2003)

Je n'avais vraiment plus le coeur à aller travailler, d'autant plus que retourner le lombricompost à la truelle, ça doit être sacrément épuisant....
Surtout à 3 Euros de l'heure....
Je décidais d'aller chercher des piles pour ma radio et de revenir dans ce parc où je me sentais si bien...
L'Intermarché était à quelques pas du square...
Dommage que les piles soient si près des caisses et qu'elles se vendent par quatre quand on n'en a besoin que de deux....
Enfin, comme cette p... de guerre proprette risque de perdurer, ce ne sera pas une dépense inutile.
A peine hors du supermarché, et après l'avoir gavé d'énergie, j'allumais ma Radiolette (c'est la marque, désolé...).
M..... à part quelques craquements et chuintements divers, elle resta désespérément muette comme si les ondes du monde entier étaient tombées par terre d'un seul coup.
Je fus également surpris par le fait que le peu de monde qui m'entourait courait dans tous les sens en gueulant : "ils sont là, c'était couru, ça devait arriver etc... etc..."
J'étais à la fois apeuré et perplexe par ce grand vide empli de silence qui n'augurait rien de bon....
C'est alors que je vis Rachid, mollement appuyé sur sa brosse - Rachid est un bon pote à moi qui nettoyait les cendriers du bureau au temps où j'avais encore un bureau.... - maintenant, il brosse le parking de l'Intermarché et revend au marché noir les capotes usagées qu'il y trouve au petit matin...
Il me regarda tout souriant : "Et alors, Lebowski, t'as pas appris la nouvelle... ..."
Il m'apprit que les méchants avaient réussi à brouiller et à fausser les GPS des bons qui, de ce fait, risquaient de confondre Bruxelles et Bagdad... d'où la raison de ce remue-ménage...
D'abord je crus à une plaisanterie, mais, en y réfléchissant bien et en pensant à l'épisode d'Omah le Mollard filant à l'anglaise sur sa mobylette, et du patriote qui en descend un autre, je commencais à douter.
En rigolant, Rachid me dit : "C'est sûr que s'ils survolent certains quartiers de Bruxelles, même à vue, ils pourront pas faire la différence... Arrffffff"
La panique me gagna - comme j'étais sans fric, sans boulot et barbu de surcroît, je m'étais tout naturellement installé dans un quartier d'immigrés installé le long du canal d'Anderlecht... comme la police n'y venait plus depuis longtemps, j'étais peinard ... jusqu'à aujourd'hui !!!
Un grondement sourd se fit entendre alors que le ciel devenait de plus en plus sombre ... des hordes de B52 survolaient la ville en jetant des tracts sur lesquels on pouvait lire : "Nous sommes là pour vous libérer !!!"
Libérer, mais de quoi ? des flamands, non je ne crois pas, ce serait une débauche de moyens pour exterminer ces gens au demeurant sympathiques....
A ce moment, je fus convaincu de l'erreur et je commencais à gueuler : "Badgad, c'est par là - première à gauche après la mosquée et ensuite tout droit - Merde alors, j'aurais du m'abstenir de dire qu'il y avait une mosquée !!!!!!!".
C'est alors, que j'ai pensé à l'abri de Levil et d'Hélène ... je pris un piéton en otage (un jour je comprendrais pourquoi...) et me mis à courir pour mettre ma famille à l'abri...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2003)

ZNN - flash de dernière minute
+++++++++++++++++
Des B52 de la coalition, déroutés par les informations faussées de leur systèmes de navigation, prennent pour cible un quartier d'Anderlecht dans la périphérie de Bruxelles.
Un ressortissant au patronyme russe ayant par hasard pris en otage le Conseiller de l'Ambassade des Etats-Unis venu s'approvisionner en ketchup à l'Intermarché du coin a évité de justesse le carnage en l'agitant à bouts de bras au nez des bombardiers...
Une seule bombe a malheureusement été larguée et a frappé de plein fouet le service central des impôts heureusement vide de tout occupant à cette heure de pause (entre 10 H et 16 H).
Le Gouvernement belge proteste énergiquement contre cette agression et a demandé à son sous-marin de se mettre en alerte - malheureusement, il s'avère que ce sous-marin a coulé lors de la dernière journée "portes ouvertes" organisée par la marine le week end dernier.
+++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

TheBig, c'est la grève ou quoi, que tu pérores comme un malade sur le forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 En plus, ces jours-ci, pas le temps de suivre au boulot : je vais avoir la soirée occupée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *vais avoir la soirée occupée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Luc ! Je compte sur toi pour prendre la relève parce que je suis épuisé .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En plus, il faut je je repasse par l'ambassade US pour rendre mon otage en bonne et due (uni)forme...hihi


----------



## bebert (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * TheBig, c'est la grève ou quoi, que tu pérores comme un malade sur le forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus, ces jours-ci, pas le temps de suivre au boulot : je vais avoir la soirée occupée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le récit devient de plus en plus "biguesque". Ça va être dur de passer après ces "biguardements" intensifs. Il a mangé du rosbif à midi ou quoi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
. Il a mangé du rosbif à midi ou quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...non, juste un simple tornado ... enfin, je voulais dire tourne-dos...


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...non, juste un simple tornado ... enfin, je voulais dire tourne-dos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai eu peur. Un instant, j'ai pensé qu'il n'avait fait qu'une bouchée de son bouclier humain


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

ZNN - flash spécial
++++++++++++
Nous relations dans un édito précédent la bavure intervenue sur le territoire belge.
En dernière minute nous apprenons que l'ambassade US de Bruxelles a été prise d'assaut par un homme supérieur en nombre qui, sous le couvert d'un otage, en l'occurence le Conseiller d'Ambassade, s'est fait remettre sous la menace un générateur électrique automatique de type ZS5678908ERT876 avec pédalier démultiplié.
Son forfait accompli, il a pris la fuite en dérobant la mobylette du planton.
5 chars AZ30 ont entamé la poursuite sur la route qui mène au canal mais à l'heure actuelle, le fugitif fugite toujours en zigzaguant autour des méchouis et des vrais berbères non encore allumés en cette fin d'après-midi.
+++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

...Boudiou, un tomahawk a failli me scalper...
Heureusement, je vois les anglais qui arrivent en face, ça va carnager un max.....
...Je me tire !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : Rachid, arrête de rire ! c'est pas marrant !!!!!
Si ça continue, je vais le dire à Wilda ......Arrrfffffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

ZNN flash de dernière minute
++++++++++++++++++
Un missile anti-mobylette lancé depuis un AZ30 rate sa cible et s'encastre dans la porte du frigo de Fahrid Ahmed, paisible vendeur de couscous situé devant le domicile de la famille Lebowski.
Ce dernier ravi (shankar...hihi) déclare : "ça tombe bien, la poignée de mon frigo était cassée - de plus, si je le décore en merguez, ça fera une sacrée pub..."
Interrogé par la presse, Lebowski déclare : "ce monde est pourri mais pas tous..."
++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

ZNN flash de dernière minute
+++++++++++++++++++
On a retrouvé la mobylette devant le domicile d'un dénommé Gelluc - il semble toutefois que l'engin ait été déposé là pour brouiller les pistes aux dires du facteur qui venait de faire signer un recommandé à Mme Gelluc, qui, choquée, s'essuya le visage avec sa petite culotte.
L'enquête est en cours et le voisinage est complètement bouclé...
On ne comprend toujours pas ce qui pousse le dénommé Lebowski à creuser une tranchée devant chez lui et à y jeter son feu à pétrole ???
++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

ZNN flash de dernière minute
++++++++++++++++++++
Un char de la coalition a roulé sur le pied de Fahrid Ahmed qui était en train de peindre son missile en merguez... Il a été emmené à l'hopital où l'on craint une trépanation de l'orteil latéral droit.
Les voisins déclarent : "dommage, son couscous nous mettait l'eau aux babouches tous les soirs..."
Le feu à pétrole de Lebowski ayant explosé, il ne doit la vie qu'à un plongeon olympique sous le pont du canal.
Tombé dans les roseaux, il dut faire face à des jets nourris de goulash avariée lancés par les gosses du quartier.
A sa sortie de l'eau il déclara : "ce monde est pourri mais presque tous...."
++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

ZNN flash de dernière minute
++++++++++++++++++
Le calme semble être revenu dans ce qui auparavant était un quartier paisible d'Anderlecht.
Des gosses jouent dans la rue en criant à tout va : "on ne doit plus pédaler ! on ne doit plus pédaler !!!"
La maison des Lebowski brille de mille feux et seul le ronronnement feutré d'un générateur high tech vient troubler le silence...
Rachid ramasse quelques morceaux de mobylettes épars en souriant, shoote discrètement dans le morceau d'orteil de Fahrid Ahmed en marmonnant : "ça lui fera les pieds...!!!", l'Intermarché ferme ses volets et les TV s'allument sur l'autre guerre, la vraie, l'impitoyable, celle qui tue, affame et mutile ... celle dont on ne rit pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

A toutes et tous et à Doc en particulier : pardon d'avoir monopolisé pratiquement durant une journée l'article du Doc mais j'avais besoin de parler et de m'exprimer en utilisant la seule arme que je possède, à savoir la dérision...
Cette arme devrait d'ailleurs être la seule autorisée dans notre pauvre monde...
Pardon de ne pas être plus optimiste et que la nuit vous soit propice...
Je vous aime....


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * A toutes et tous et à Doc en particulier : pardon d'avoir monopolisé pratiquement durant une journée l'article du Doc mais j'avais besoin de parler et de m'exprimer en utilisant la seule arme que je possède, à savoir la dérision...
Cette arme devrait d'ailleurs être la seule autorisée dans notre pauvre monde...
Pardon de ne pas être plus optimiste et que la nuit vous soit propice...
Je vous aime.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Si c'était pour vérifier que tes poignets avaient retrouvé leur agilité d'antan, te voilà rassuré, et nous aussi.


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * A toutes et tous et à Doc en particulier : pardon d'avoir monopolisé pratiquement durant une journée l'article du Doc mais j'avais besoin de parler et de m'exprimer en utilisant la seule arme que je possède, à savoir la dérision...
Cette arme devrait d'ailleurs être la seule autorisée dans notre pauvre monde...
Pardon de ne pas être plus optimiste et que la nuit vous soit propice...
Je vous aime.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est déjà fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thebig, encore


----------



## bebert (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *
l'Intermarché ferme ses volets et les TV s'allument sur l'autre guerre, la vraie, l'impitoyable, celle qui tue, affame et mutile ... celle dont on ne rit pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]

Tous les matins on se réveille sous les bombes. Pas les vraies, celles qui sortent de nos radios-reveils. Des reveils comme ceux-là sont efficaces car au moins on ne traine pas au lit une demi-heure de plus !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />*Pardon d'avoir monopolisé pratiquement durant une journée l'article du Doc...*

[/QUOTE]

Tout d'abord, je voudrais insister sur un point : il ne s'agit pas ici d'un de mes threads mémorables, mais de l'exacte restitution du contenu du disque dur trouvé à Longyearbyen. Dont acte.

Ensuite, Dude, tu sais bien que je n'ai rien à te pardonner. Tes interventions me manquaient singulièrement et je suis réellement content d'avoir contribué à réveiller le « monstre » ! Continue. Toujours. C'est, pour le moins, mon grand plaisir.

PS : Moi aussi je t'aime. Ils pourront bien jaser...


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

Finalement, la soirée d'hier, j'ai vu pire. À part que je cligne un peu trop de l'oeil droit, rapport à l'hématome qui en occupe illégalement la paupière. Du coup, Madame Zamparo m'a regardé d'un air offusqué quand je lui ai dit bonjour ce matin. Non, mais je vous demande un peu, madame Zamparo !. Même le facteur me le dit dès qu'il me voit : "Gelluc, ta femme, elle est hachement mieux (il a des coquetteries dans le langage) que la Zamparo". C'est pour dire que la zamparo, je me tape de la taper, je préfère zapper. Alors ses suffocations offusquées... 

M'enfin, j'étais trop occupé pour prendre la mouche vu que des mouches, il y en avait des escadrilles qui sortaient de la plaque d'égout cassée devant chez moi. Depuis qu'on ne trouvait plus d'insecticide, rapport aux risques, j'avais heureusement mis au point une technique qui avait montré à plusieurs reprises son efficacité. Mon tuyau d'arrosage au bec, sous les quolibets, mais j'ai l'habitude, des gosses Malepin - ceux-là, il leur manque vraiment toutes les torgnioles que leurs parents se balancent entre eux, c'est un scandale de priver à ce point ses enfants des menues joies quotidiennes - Donc, mon tuyau d'arrosage au bec, j'insérai l'autre extrémité à l'endroit de la cassure, je me concentrai un bon coup et je rotai de même. Par le tuyau m'arrivèrent, comme d'habitude, les cris d'agonie des diptères pris au piège. J'allais en mettre une deuxième couche quand, dans un vrombissement d'apocalypse, une mobylette en folie écrasa mon tuyau. Vu que je chausse du 32, mes orteils échappèrent à l'amputation. Heureusement : j'avais déjà fort à faire à essayer de cracher les mouches qui, tentant de s'échapper par le tuyau au moment précis où la roue compressait le dit tuyau, avaient été propulsées avec violence dans mon gosier. Je venais de petit-déjeuner d'un aïoli et d'un aligot (c'est bon pour les mouches) et, franchement, je n'avais plus faim. Par chance, l'aligot était un peu collant et une partie des attaquantes s'attarda au palais. 

En un sens, j'étais chanceux par rapport à l'aîné des Malepin qui, me voyant, avait ri à gorge déployée au point d'avaler à moitié le portable de son père dans lequel il était en train de causer, sagement aurait-on dit, au moment où avait surgi le bicycle ronflant. Le salopiot faisait office de caisse de résonance et on entendait sortir de son gosier la voix sucrée de Madame Lebowsky : "allo, je dois téléphoner où pour recevoir gratuitement une table de logarithmes, allo ? pouvez-vous me dire de quelle taille ?". Pour le moment, le fiston ne bronchait plus, sa blague lui était rentrée dans le gosier.

Tout ça ne prit qu'un instant et on se serait cru à une réunon de famille chez Lebowsky quand je compris que c'était lui qui pilotait le vélomoteur en l'entendant gueuler de sa voix craquelée d'amphore reconstituée : "Alors, Gelluc, la terre n'est pas assez ronde à ton goût, tu veux la gonfler !" J'en restai mouche cousue.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

ZNN flash (Nikon ni intelligent d'ailleurs) de dernière minute : la guerre comme si vous y étiez sans en prendre plein la gueule !
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Ce matin, à 02.30 PM, on a signalé une alerte aux gaz dans la périphérie de Bruxelles.
En effet, des capteurs placés près du canal avaient décelés une concentration inhabituelle de gaz proutants dont les effets innervants sont clairement établis.
Du rapport établi par les services conpétants (hihi), il résulte que cette alerte provenait d'un élevage d'opossums (4.377 unités exactement) qui avaient été malencontreusement nourris aux flageolets avariés.
On ne dénombre heureusement que deux victimes parmi l'élevage, en l'occurence, un couple d'opossums qui dormait tête-bêche.
Le propriétaire de l'élevage, un certain Lebowski, bien connu des services de police, a été entendu durant une partie de la nuit.
Il s'est contenté de déclarer qu'un certain Gelluc, bien introduit dans les milieux postaux, lui avait proposé 2 tonnes de flageolets pour un prix défiant toute concurrence - sans nul doute, un trafic de contrefaçons en provenance des pays de l'est...
+++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

INTERMARCHE - La page de pub...
+++++++++++++++++++++
Le printemps est revenu et, avec lui, l'envie de barbecues délicieux et odorants...
Votre Intermarché, soucieux de coller à l'actualité, vous propose, en promotion durant le mois d'avril, le kit suivant :

Un barbecue modèle SAKRAM, réplique au 1/10ième du célèbre char d'assaut AZ30, avec chenilles mobiles, accompagné de son lanceur de rockets indépendant.

Mode d'emploi : placez le SAKRAM dans votre jardin
et disposez la viande à barbecue à l'intérieur - refermez soigneusement l'écoutille.
Muni du lanceur de rockets, vous vous placez à 10 m du SAKRAM, vous visez et tirez...
La température d'environ 6000 degrés qui en résultera à l'intérieur du SAKRAM saisira votre viande à point, sans en altérer le goût ni la consistance ... et le tout, en un temps record de 1/35 seconde.
Le kit livré comprend : un SAKRAM, réutilisable 20 fois, un lanceur de rockets indépendant et 20 rockets de recharge.

Le tout pour la modique somme de 235 Euros.

Pour toute commande qui nous parviendra avant le 31 mars, nous ajouterons une trousse de secours, un abonnement d'un mois à l'aide humanitaire, et une cassette vidéo de démonstration tournée par le service publicité de CNN International.

SAKRAM ..... dégustez votre barbecue en 1/35 de seconde !!!!
+++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

ZNN flash (Minolta peut être ???) de dernière minute
++++++++++++++++++++++++
Les grenouilles ayant élu domicile sur les berges du canal viennent de former une koalition...
Ce titre sera développé dans nos prochains flash.
++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

On nous raconte n'importe quoi ! Essayez un peu d'appliquer avec votre femme le "principe de Bagdad" :

Allo chéri, t'es où maintenant ?
A 100 kms de la maison, chérie, j'arrive.....

Un quart d'heure après :

Allo chéri, t'es où maintenant ?
A 150 kms de la maison, chérie, j'arrive...


Une demi-heure après :

Allo chéri, t'es où maintenant ?
A 148 kms de la maison, chérie, j'arrive...


???????????????????????????????

N'importe quoi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

Pas le moral ! Je viens d'enterrer mes deux opposums, innocentes victimes de la fourberie de Gelluc.....
J'aurais pourtant dû m'en douter : 2 tonnes de flageolets pour 35,25 Euros, ça sentait le fennec... mais, quand on n'a pas les moyens...!!!
Ce matin, tout est calme dans le quartier ! Seule la brosse de Rachid émet de petits ssshhhhttt...ssshhhhttt rassurants.
A croire que tout le monde se repose de la journée dantesque que nous avons vécue hier...
Mon nouveau générateur est une pure merveille ... même pas besoin de le brancher sur quoi que ce soit, il fonctionne tout seul - la seule chose qui m'inquiète un peu, c'est la lueur violette fluo qu'il dégage et l'indicateur de charge résiduelle : il m'indique qu'il peut encore fonctionner pendant 2.023 ans, 11 mois, 10 jours et 15 H.....ça c'est de la machine... et costaude avec ça : déjà 10 voisins de branchés dessus sans perte de puissance !!!
Et le logo ! Putain, le logo : un truc avec du jaune et du noir alterné... comme dirait mon plus jeune fils : "ça tue sa mère...!!!"
Je n'ai pas trouvé de bouton "stop", mais je ne vais quand même pas retourner à l'ambassade US pour demander le mode d'emploi... aaarrrfffffff!!!
Non, ce qui m'emmerde un peu quand même, ce sont les rats qui dégagent dans tous les sens ... on s'y était habitués à nos rats, on les nourrissait avec nos restes et en contrepartie ils nous prêtaient leurs queues pour déboucher les toilettes ou les éviers...
Enfin, c'est moins pire que nos pauvres voisins qui viennent de perdre leur caniche "Geiger" cette nuit...
Il paraît qu'il a été pris de tremblements convulsifs, qu'il faisait des bonds à toucher le plafond et qu'il a littéralement implosé, tapissant des ses abattis les murs du salon... 
De sa patte tremblante, et dans un dernier sursaut, il a écrit dans la poussière qui recouvrait la table du salon un truc comme : overlooad ou overload, je ne sais plus très bien - mais comme dans le quartier, personne ne parle caniche, on ne saura jamais...!!!
Pas de nouvelles non plus de Levil et d'Hélène qui doivent probablement se tapir dans leur bunker préféré sans oser en sortir... ça me fait bien marrer parce que, depuis hier, je passe en boucle sur la radio du quartier des enregistrements datant de 1942...sachant que c'est la seule radio qu'ils écoutent et qu'ils sont bien les seuls, je m'imagine leurs gueules...
Allez, je vais les laisser mariner encore 2 ou 3 jours....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

ZNN flash (Mecablitz, si vous voulez...) de dernière minute : la guerre dans un fauteuil sans en prendre plein la poire...
++++++++++++++++++++++
La koalition des grenouilles du canal a fait long feu...
Voulant tenir leur premier meeting dans un local situé de l'autre côté de l'autoroute, seules 3 grenouilles y sont parvenues - elles ont été recueillies par la croix-rouge et transformées en plat du jour...
++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

ZNN flash (et m.....) de dernière minute : l'info sans risques de s'éclater...
++++++++++++++++++++
La coalition vient de procéder à l'arrestation du dénommé Gelluc - ce dernier piétinait devant chez lui avec un tuyau d'arrosage coincé dans la gorge, ce qui, manisfestement faisait désordre durant le défilé militaire décidé à titre préventif afin d'intimider les ennemis potentiels.
Les autorités ont relevé sur ledit tuyau des traces de pneus de mobylette identiques à celles relevées devant l'ambassade US lors de la prise en otage d'un générateur à fission nucléaire.
L'enquête suit son cours et un voisin interrogé a déclaré : "le monde est pourri, sauf ma mère..."
++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

ZNN flash (et reM....) de dernière minute :
++++++++++++++++++++++++
Panique devant l'Intermarché : des centaines de protagonistes se livrent à un combat sans merci à la bayonnette...des dizaines de victimes jonchent déjà le trottoir !
On apprendra par la suite que la bayonnette est en fait un petit jambon de bayonne goûteux à souhait qui est actuellement en promotion à l'Intermarché sous réserve de disponibilité des stocks ... d'ou les altercations nombreuses et violentes...
On dénombre 5 cas d'indigestion, 1 cas d'obstruction anale, et 2 viols ...(tiens, pourquoi 2 viols ????????).
Un bilan complet sera développé dans le prochain flash.
++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

ZNN infos - l'info qui frappe sans vous frapper réellement :
++++++++++++++++++++++++++
De source confirmée, on apprend qu'un gars débile qui postait tout seul comme une bête dans un thread d'actualités hébergé par un forum réputé vient d'être interné pour cause d'agitation mentale.
Son arrestation ne s'est pas opérée sans mal : dès l'arrivée des autorités, il a tenté d'avaler sa souris en criant : "tous des pourris sauf mmmmmffffff...".
La souris sera probablement récupérée demain matin...
++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

...j'en arrive aux pires extrémités pour essayer de rameuter un peu de monde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La fin justifie les moyens !!!






En fait, je vous ai menti depuis le début ... je suis cette splendide créature !!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...j'en arrive aux pires extrémités pour essayer de rameuter un peu de monde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La fin justifie les moyens !!!






En fait, je vous ai menti depuis le début ... je suis cette splendide créature !!!!!! * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu changes de souris ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu changes de souris ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Mwouais, j'avais remarqué qu'elle avait deux beaux boutons...Arrffffff


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Mwouais, j'avais remarqué qu'elle avait deux beaux boutons...Arrffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
À trop trainer sur les stands de F1, tu vas finir par faire de mauvaises rencontres toi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
À trop trainer sur les stands de F1, tu vas finir par faire de mauvaises rencontres toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
hihi...!!! si c'est "ça" qu'on appelle des mauvaises rencontres, je sens que je vais virer voyou sur un tard...!!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
hihi...!!! si c'est "ça" qu'on appelle des mauvaises rencontres, je sens que je vais virer voyou sur un tard...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Grand fou !!


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

La Lozère Nouvelle - FLASH spécial
---------------------------------------
Vu les événements qui secouent actuellement la planète comme un singe un cocotier, la Lozère Nouvelle, toujours soucieuse de tenir ses innombrables lecteurs au courant, non seulement de l'écume de l'existence, mais aussi du fond des choses, offrira prochainement à ses lecteurs un reportage exclusif sur l'une des zones actuellement les plus confuses du bas-pays. Prochainement dans votre hebdomadaire préféré :

"Un gabale chez les Belges (et c'est pas de la petite bière)".

Ce reportage aurait déjà du paraître. Malheureusement, notre envoyé spécial, B. Gelluc a été retardé par des problèmes familiaux avec un sien cousin Bruxellois, ce qui a occasionné un retard malencontreux que nos chers lecteurs voudront bien excuser (s'ils ne veulent pas qu'on boude !).

En attendant : vos faits-divers de la semaine du 20 janvier 2001 (là aussi un léger retard, mais qui, rassurez-vous, est totalement indépendant du précédent : notre coursier de l'époque, peu au courant de la géographie lozérienne, avait confondu malencontreusement la Fage-Montivernoux avec la la Fage (celle du Mont-Lozère) d'où quelques errances. Il a finalement été récupéré par un habitant de la Fage-Saint-Julien (pour les natifs, je précise qu'il s'agit bien entendu de la Fagette, ayant rarement entendu parler de la Fage-Saint-Julien ailleurs que sur les panneaux routiers) qui lui a expliqué qu'il était loin d'y hêtre, il avait tout fau. Mais je m'égare
-----------------------------------
Faits divers certifiés conformes

Mende
__________________________________
Des jeunes taggeurs interpellés
----------------------------------

Au cours d'une patrouille les policiers ont interpellé des jeunes gens âgés de 17, 18 et 20 ans qui avaient taggé le réservoir de La Vabre. 

La signature "de ces taggeurs est "velo" ; les personnes qui auraient subi des dégradations avec ces tags, peuvent s'adresser au commissariat de police de Mende.

Une vache sur la chaussée

----------------------------------

Le 16 janvier, une vache se trouvait sur la chaussée aux abords de la gendarmerie. Finalement, l'animal a été retrouvé sur le chemin en bordure du Lot et un négociant en bestiaux a récupéré l'animal.

Malades sur la voie publique
---------------------------------

Une jeune femme âgée de 18 ans, passagère d'un véhicule automobile a été prise de malaise. Elle a été transportée à l'hôpital par les pompiers. Dans la rue Basse, une jeune fille âgée de 16 ans a fait un malaise sur la voie publique. Les pompiers l'ont emmenée à l'hôpital. 

_______________________

Villefort
_______
Tentative d'escroquerie
--------------------------

Le 24 janvier vers 10 h 30, une dame a reçu un appel téléphonique d'une personne prétendant être courtier des assurances. L'homme a téléphoné à plusieurs reprises sans donner son nom ni son adresse. Il a demandé le paiement par chèque d'une somme de 14 000 francs qui ferait suite au non paiement d'un contrat d'assurance depuis 92. L'habitante de Villefort n'a jamais souscrit de contrat d'assurances à la société en question et elle refuse de payer.

L'auteur des coups de fil menace de bloquer le compte bancaire et d'envoyer les gendarmes et un juge. La victime de ces agissements est affectée par cette affaire ; l'enquête se poursuit. 

_________________

Langogne
_________
Ivre, il dérobe une savonnette
----------------------------------

Le 6 janvier vers 19 h 30, on a dérobé une savonnette à un pharmacien de Langogne. L'auteur du vol était en état d'ivresse publique et manifeste. Il est entré dans la pharmacie et il a volé sur un présentoir la savonnette. Le pharmacien s'en est aperçu et il a pu récupérer la savonnette. 

L'auteur du vol a alors donné un violent coup de pied dans la porte d'entrée du domicile du pharmacien. Le 8 février, l'auteur présumé du vol et des dégradations devra comparaître devant le Tribunal de Mende.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2003)

...je l'ai toujours dit : "ce monde est pourri jusqu'à la moëlle !!!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : salutations journalistiques à mes estimés confrères de la Lozère profonde...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
 Il a finalement été récupéré par un habitant de la Fage-Saint-Julien (pour les natifs, je précise qu'il s'agit bien entendu de la Fagette, ayant rarement entendu parler de la Fage-Saint-Julien ailleurs que sur les panneaux routiers) qui lui a expliqué qu'il était loin d'y hêtre, il avait tout fau. Mais je m'égare
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ton herbe me semble moëlleuse et efficace à souhait ... provenance siouplait ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2003)

ZNN flash spécial d'avant dernière minute :
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Un journaliste de la Lozère nouvelle, déguisé en vache, tentait de s'infiltrer dans la zone protégée près du canal.
Ce sont trois jeunes filles du quartier qui l'ont dénoncé - en effet, voulant traire la vache, elles ont été suspicieuses lorsqu'elles ont remarqué que cette dernière n'avait qu'un seul pi.
Le journaliste, hagard mais souriant, a été confié aux autorités.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Ton herbe me semble moëlleuse et efficace à souhait ... provenance siouplait ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Vers les sources de la bédaule, entre la Fage Montivernoux et la Fagette.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ne prends pas mon canard pour un lapin sorti du chapeau, TheBig : pour les faits-divers, c'est verbatim  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Pour le reste, je t'ai épargné quelques "Fage" supplémentaire, sans parler des "Fau". Dans tous les cas, c'est pas de l'herbe, c'est de la feuille de hêtre (enfin là-haut, on dit plutôt fayard), du latin "fagus"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










D'où l'expression, devenue célèbre, des gendarmes du coin quand le malheureux Arsène Levret s'est raté dans un virage près de Chantegrenouille et s'est explosé contre un hêtre au bord de la route.

"Avant tout, il va falloir démêler Levret du fau"


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 


"Avant tout, il va falloir démêler Levret du fau"   * 

[/QUOTE]

looool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













L'humour lebowskien s'exporte bien je vois...


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ZNN flash spécial d'avant dernière minute :
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Le journaliste, hagard mais souriant, a été confié aux autorités.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  * 

[/QUOTE]

TheBig, arrête de mettre mes personnages en tôle ou il va y avoir une révolte !


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

FLASH Lozère nouvelle
--------------------------
Nous apprenons à l'instant que notre envoyé spécial, déjà retardé suite à de sombres histoires de famille aux objectifs pas très lumineux, a, heureusement un bref moment, du effectuer un reportage imprévu au poste de police du quartier chaud de Bruxelles.

Ignominieusement couvert d'opprobre par de prétendues jeunes filles, il a rapidement fait reconnaître sa totale innocence (certains auraient même dit qu'à ce point, ce n'était plus de l'innocence mais de la [censuré par le rédacteur en chef]) grâce à son éloquence dont même la radio locale s'est fait l'écho  :
"Monsieur le juge, depuis deux heures que j'étais là, j'ai bien vu que ces prétendues jeunes filles ne faisaient qu'aller de mâle en pis."
"Monsieur le juge, la rive du canal devrait être aussi publique que le sont ces filles"
Je suis libre de mener ma vie privée sans que vous me priviez de liberté".
"Si seulement on m'avait laissé mes négatifs, je vous montrerais la vérité toute nue"

Mais tout est bien qui finit bien : le reportage de notre envoyé devrait nous parvenir grâce une rencontre opportune et opposume à la sortie du tribunal : un voisin du cousin, lui-même convoqué pour avoir laissé son opossum ivre et sans laisse conduire une mobylette volée.

Ce voisin, un certain Laidbeaucestqui dispose, paraît-il, d'une boîte ou d'une malle internette que nous pourrons utiliser à l'occasion et même à l'état neuf.

 (À cette occasion, veuillez nous excuser pour les confusion orthographiques qui pourraient se diffuser dans nos pages suite à des erreurs de transmission. Il semble en effet, qu'à Bruxelles, il y ait beaucoup de friture sur les lignes sans compte l'accent belge qui est de façon aigüe plus grave que le nôtre et ce, bien que nous restions aussi circonflexes que possible sur ce sujet : le nôtre).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2003)

Arrrfffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2003)

ZNN flash de dernier instant
+++++++++++++++++++++++++
Le journaliste de La Lozère Nouvelle vient d'être rendu à la liberté.
En fait, il était venu enquêter incognito au sujet du vol d'un générateur nucléaire à l'ambassade US ainsi que sur l'explosion inopinée d'un canon tracté dû à la présence d'un opossum endormi dans le joint d'enculasse.
Des habitants du quartier se plaignent de malaises divers, mais l'alerte a été donnée par l'institutrice du petit Lebowski quand cette dernière lui a dit : "Oh mon Dieu, Fidel, que tu as de belles baskets fluos !" et que le fils Lebowski a répondu : "Mais Madame, je suis pieds nus !!!".
L'enquête suit son cours et le fils Lebowski aussi !
+++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2003)

ZNN flash de toute dernière minute
++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Encore une bavure de la coalition : le GI Donald Ruppert provoque le décès par étouffement de l'équipage de son char - Etant obèse, il avait pour instructions de sortir le dernier de son char afin d'éviter tout accident - malheureusement, une diarrhée fulgurante lui fit oublier la consigne : il tenta de sortir par l'écoutille du char, mais resta lamentablement coincé ! Les efforts pour le décoincer furent vains.
Quand après 32 heures on le découpa à la tronçonneuse pour libérer ses compagnons d'infortune toujours coincés dans le char, c'est un triste spectacle qui s'offrit aux journalistes présents - spectacle que la décence nous oblige à ne pas relater.
Toutefois, un journaliste français se permit de commenter : "sûr qu'ils ont eu le temps de faire un brin ... de causette !!!"
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2003)

FLASH Lozère nouvelle
----------------------------------
De notre envoyé spécial à Bruxelles :

"En place pour la musique"

Grâce à M.Lestbeaucéki [ndr : nous prions M.Lestbeaucéki de nous excuser pour l'orthographisation déficiente de son nom dans nos précédents flashes. La faute à la friture sur les lignes belges, nous espérons que notre procédure de correction est maintenant bien huilée], j'ai pu rencontrer divers représentants de la faune bruxelloise et ça laisse à penser.

J'aurais donc l'occasion de vous informer des faits indigestes, pardon des faits et gestes d'un trio masculin et d'un quatuor féminin.
Côté mâle :  casaque chauve, toque toc : Levil, Lestbeaucéki, Gelluc (pas moi, l'autre), 
Côté pas mal : casaque au vent, toque tic : Hélène (Levil), Solange (???), Raymonde(.Lestbeaucéki), Adèle (Gelluc. D'ailleurs j'ai lu qu'Adèle... mais ce n'est pas capital et même  sans intérêt).

Vous voyez la musique : d'un côté le triolet, de l'autre une quadruple accroche.

 7 personnages en quête de hauteurs d'âme (pour certains, ce sera difficile).
L'enquête se poursuit : la vérité sortira, non de la bouche d'égout, comme l'a cru un mien cousin mais d'un mystérieux  placard que je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de visiter, placard d'où aurait disparu le cahier de Levil. (J'ai cru longtemps qu'il s'agissait de lait caillé mais il n'y aurait pas eu de quoi en faire un fromage.)

Pour l'instant, je m'en vais investiguer plus avant  du côté du  canal où j'ai déjà pu toucher du doigt le vécu bruxellois
A bientôt, cher public à dorer la pilule.

B. Gelluc, envoyé spécial


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2003)

J'en ai fini avec ce thread. Faites-en ce que vous voudrez.

Merci au Dude, à LucG, à Barbarella, à Finn, à ceux que j'oublie.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * J'en ai fini avec ce thread. Faites-en ce que vous voudrez.

Merci au Dude, à LucG, à Barbarella, à Finn, à ceux que j'oublie.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi ? (bis)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il est vrai que mon post  <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn:</font><hr />  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













[/QUOTE] témoignait juste du fait que l'on m'avait oublier, mais je ne vois pas là.
il est vrai de plus qu'il m'était devenu difficile de m'insérer parmi tous ces flash spéciaux plus délirant les uns que les autres à la fin (mais très bons au demeurant).

Je ne comprends pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, quoique j'ai bien une petite idée.


----------



## bebert (29 Mars 2003)

Le disque dur retrouvé par le Dr Evil est nase, c'est tout. Il a été piétinné par une bande de sauvageons.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2003)

C'est de ma faute .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mes excuses ...!!!


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * C'est de ma faute .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mes excuses ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 






 Ta faute, Thebig, quelle faute ? C'est le bar ici, tout le monde est libre. 

Bonne et belle journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2003)

Merci Barbarella !
Je sais que tout le monde est libre de s'exprimer dans le bar où bon lui semble - c'est d'ailleurs ce qui fait son charme et sa diversité - mais je ne sais pas encore ce qui m'a pris, d'abord de faire dévier le thread qui semblait si bien parti, et ensuite de poster comme un forcené des "trucs" qui n'avaient rien à y faire... !!!
Les reproches ne viennent pas des autres, et certainement pas de Doc, mais ils viennent de moi...
En clair, à la lecture de mes propres conneries, je me sens un peu "bête" ... surtout à mon âge ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encore merci pour ton post, Barbarella... ...


----------



## nato kino (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
En clair, à la lecture de mes propres conneries, je me sens un peu "bête" ... surtout à mon âge ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pour tes conneries aussi qu'on t'aime... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu nous fais quoi là ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu nous fais quoi là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...j'aimerais assez que ce soit une crise d'adolescence... Arrfffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci Tanplan


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...j'aimerais assez que ce soit une crise d'adolescence... Arrfffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci Tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une crise d'adolescence : il n'est pas interdit d'en avoir plusieurs dans une vie.


----------



## bebert (30 Mars 2003)

_Après une fragmentation réussie des sauvageons, le Dr Evil a procedé à un défragmentation du disque et a pu extraire encore quelques données._

*Samedi 29 mars 1997*

Mon cher journal,

C'est l'anniversaire de ma fille aujourd'hui. Elle a demandé des moules-frites-coca au menu. Choses promises, choses dûes. Pour nous se sera moules-frites-bière. Les moules sont pas très fraîches, les frites sont françaises et la bière est belge. Bon faut que je te laisse, mon journal intime, je dois gonfler un ballon sauteur.


----------



## nato kino (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...j'aimerais assez que ce soit une crise d'adolescence... Arrfffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci Tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai eu peur... J'ai crû que tu allais encore partir en vacances... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







alors à tout de suite...


----------



## aricosec (30 Mars 2003)

aujourdhui,j'ai décidé d'aimer mon prochain,je ne ralerai plus aprés mon boucher qui me vend parfois de la carne,la femme du boulanger qui se couche sur la chemise de son mari,et l'empeche de se lever,(histoire vécu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )mon coiffeur qui n'arrete pas de jacter,alors que je voudrais me relaxer dans son fauteuil,la voisine qui laisse hurler ses gosses le dimanche a huit heures,alors que les tiens sont grands(ouf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) ,le percepteur,la flotte,le soleil,mon banquier,ma femme qui a oublié mon pastis, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,et la bonne que je n'ai pas.


zooonnn !
"hey l'arico,reveille toi,rejoins nous,vient donc te baigner avec nous dans ce monde de chienlit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parce que tout ça ce n'est vraiment pas grave ! a coté de celui d'autres !


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

Je m'étais absentée à peine six mois, pour assister au mariage d'une lointaine cousine de banlieue, qui épousait un commerçant en gros, de vis et de boulons (le hasard est curieux, il provoque les choses). A cette annonce, je m'étais d'ailleurs dit « Il faudra que je les présente à Levil ».

La noce terminée je rejoignis le domicile d'Hélène et Levil, non sans un certain plaisir, en pensant au journal qui avait dû s'étoffer durant cette période.
En rentrant dans la chambre, que m'avait si aimablement alloué Hélène, j'aperçus tout de suite deux enveloppes, délicatement jetées sur le lit. Je n'avais jamais reçu autant de courrier en une si courte période. La première lettre provenait de Jean qui m'expliquait qu'il avait repris ses études à Centrale et qu'il serait difficile de nous revoir avant une vingtaine d'années, j'étais fière de lui, il avait toujours été ambitieux et je savais qu'un jour il réussirait.
La seconde lettre était de l'arrière petit-fils de Cecil B de Mille, il me donnait rendez-vous à l'heure du crépuscule sur un boulevard dont le nom n'évoquait rien pour moi. Le courrier était signé d'un énigmatique Â.
Je décidais de me rendre à Hollywood pour en savoir plus, toutefois en espérant qu'il n'avait pas trop plu là-bas. J'étais un peu gênée de savoir cet inconnu entrain de m'attendre six mois durant, en proie au vent, à la pluie, et à la neige.

Avant de partir, je voulais savoir ce que Levil avait bien pu écrire sur son journal. Hélène n'étais pas là, la maison était vide, je me rendis donc à la cuisine. Quelle ne fut ma surprise, en trouvant à la place du cahier, un morceau de papier à moitié chiffonné, avec sur l'autre moitié un seul et unique mot inscrit à l'encre noir : Bye, et même pas un petit dessin pour agrémenter la missive.
J'étais exaltée, il me fallait rechercher le journal disparu, et partir à Hollywood rencontrer ce mystérieux inconnu.
Je décidais de commencer par Hollywood, où je rencontrerais sûrement un excellent détective, j'avais entendu parler d'un certain Colombo, dont les états de services lui avaient valu de tourner dans une série TV, lui, il m'aiderait à résoudre mes deux problèmes.
Je partis sans me retourner, avec aux lèvres cette chanson, L'Amérique, l'Amérique, elle est à moi et je l'aurai.


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2003)

Barbarella :


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2003)

Pour Finn : ne t'étonne pas des inconséquences de notre brillant, je dirais même gominé, envoyé spécial de la Lozère Nouvelle, est encore nouveau : il a cité les premiers personnages qu'il a rencontrés, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas d'autres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est surtout qu'il a commencé par citer ceux qui ont déjà un nom et surtout surtout parce que je suis (j'étais ?) trop débordé pour faire ça proprement mais ça viendra : les cadavres sortiront sans doute du placard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2003)

Pour DocEvil : Partir c'est mourir un peu, pas forcément beaucoup. Tant qu'il y a de la vie, il y a de l'espoir. Partir, c'est un départ, pas une fin. Alors, à un de ces jours, j'espère


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2003)

Mon cousin est passé me voir au parloir. Enfin cousin, c'est lui qui le dit, il a un tuyau pour m'aider, qu'il dit. J'ai maintenant tendance à me méfier des tuyaux qu'on me refile : y en a un qui m'est resté en travers du gosier. Je n'ai pas voulu prendre la mouche : pour une fois que quelqu'un vient me voir. Ma femme m'a expliqué par courrier qu'elle était débordée : des recommandés à n'en plus finir qui arrivent à la maison. Je crois que je vais faire mettre ça sur mes cartes de visite : "maison recommandée". Ça fait classe, non ? Elle m'a dit aussi que mon gamin n'avait pas le temps non plus, il étudie l'astronomie. Mais je m'égare, enfin dans 9 m2, c'est une façon de parler.

Le prétendu cousin n'était pas venu me voir pour mes beaux yeux . Le contraire m'eut étonné, remarquez-bien : à part le professeur Berbet qui me le dit dès qu'il me voit : "Vous avez des yeux à couper le souffle. Un strabisme aussi contourné, ça repousse les frontières de l'humanité. Ça relève de la géométrie non euclidienne. Faut attendre quelques siècles pour trouver quelqu'un capable de s'attaquer au problème." Ce qui l'intéressait, c'est ce que je pouvais lui dire sur Hélène, la femme à Levil. Paraît qu'elle est inconsolable depuis qu'il s'est éclipsé. Je lui ai dit que je ne savais même pas qu'il s'était éclipsé, que d'ailleurs aucune éclipse n'était prévue ces temps-ci, que si c'était quand même une éclipse, le mieux c'était d'attendre que l'éclipse soit terminée.

De toutes façons, je ne la connais pas, Hélène : elle n'est pas du quartier et je l'ai juste vue venir quelques fois chez Lebowsky. J'allais pas lui raconter les deux-trois choses que j'ai pu remarquer. Je lui ai dit que j'y réfléchirais mais que je réfléchissais mieux chez moi que dans cette maison close. Il m'a dit qu'il était ouvert à toutes les propositions, je lui ai dit que son discours sentait le renfermé, qu'il devait me jouer un autre air. Finalement, cette conversation, c'était plutôt du vent. J'ai quand même promis au cousin présumé que je lui ferai passer un petit mot sur ce que je savais du Lebowsky, trois fois rien, d'ailleurs, pour peu, mais c'est impératif, qu'il me fasse mettre en conditionnelle : les gardiens sont un peu trop vindicatifs à mon goût et je ne voudrais pas que ma réclusion devienne infinitive.

Sur ce, je suis trop bon,  je lui ai dit que Levil, ce qui l'intéressait par dessus tout, c'était un placard et un cahier. Il a qu'à se gratter le neurone, le plumitif, avec ça, il déjà de quoi se démanger.

Bon, c'est l'heure du courrier, ma femme m'aura bien envoyé un mot. Je ne sais pas comment elle se débrouille, mais elle arrive à me faire passer les lettres sans les timbrer et pourtant, le cachet de la poste fait foi. C'est à ne pas croire. Je vous laisse.


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

_On remonte..._


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _On remonte..._


 idem.
(à lire, pas à pourrir.)


----------



## Anonyme. (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> (à lire, pas à pourrir.)



Trop tard


----------

